# 2020 Kansas Thread



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

In 19, I passed a smaller buck, waiting on a much larger 10 pt that I had multiple times on camera. Saw him once, but no shot opportunity. So tag soup for me.
I hope to be turkey hunting in Ks in Early April, bow of course.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It seems the sheds are dropping earlier than usual. I found one on Christmas day on our property. I also saw a larger than normal number of fully shed bucks during the bonus season, while trying to get one last doe for the freezer. I could have rifle shot 3 different shed bucks if I hadn't been watching very closely.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the new thread Jerm. Tough luck on that big one. I can't wait for you to show us all up again this spring with your shed hunting.............


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dont feel bad man, i hunted hard. Seen 3 shooters total. 2 came on thanksgiving evening. Shoulder shot one at 22 yards from the ground, as i rattled and grunted him in and he worked a scrape (talk about the most exciting way to hunt)! Never found him....first buck ive ever lost. Then the next shooter came by with 4 other bucks on Dec. 28th. Had him at 15 yards and one of the bucks i hadnt seen still behind me busted me drawing. He was all of 170".. all in all it was a fun season! Next year i plan on hunting some public and see how i can do on that. I have some great private land that i will also hunt. Im ready to start getting some work done on my buddies land that he finally gets to take the farming rights on this year. Looking forward to getting plots in and YES, turkeys!!! I love chasing longbeards, more than anything i think. Good luck this upcoming year fellas! Cant wait to see some more pics in this theead!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck to all of ya looking for sheds. I checked camera's this weekend and everything still had both sides. There's a couple that I would really like to find drops from and at least one buck that hasn't been around for a while that I hope shows back up, but he may have made some other hunter awfully happy this fall.

A couple of hard-luck stories above, hope you guys recover... it happens to all of us.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Hoping for a good 2020 as well. 

I didn’t make it out in 2019 but now that things have slowed down a little for me I’m hoping to make trips out to Kansas in April for the archery turkey season, and then again in mid-November for giant whitetails.

Good luck to all the shed hunters this year that’ll be burning up the boot leather. Looking forward to see how everyone makes out.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hunted for a few days and the last day I was stuck between two stands. Choose the wrong one as the 10 I was looking for walked 20’ in front of the other stand. Was pushing 170”. Worst part was as I was leaving I found out that I lost the place for 2020. Oh well. Two years of tag soup but I will be back.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

2018 was tough 2019 was tag soup for the first time since 1994. I have 640 acres of some of the best ground you could want with river bottom, crp, cedars, plumb thickets and two fields of beans. The bucks just were not there this year, I do not know if the major flooding had something to do with it or what. We hold a lot of does but have not captured a horned animal on one of the dozen or so cameras since December. No spikes, no forkys ,no basket racks and no big guys which was not very surprising as we have not been seeing any new bucks since 2016 and killed three of the big ones since then. Maybe better luck next year.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I didn't make it out to Kansas last year, I didn't get my draw but with a preference point I sure hope to make it out this year Lord willing. The big 6x6 I was after in 2018 was seen but that's all we know of him, I sure hope he made it thru the rifle season, he should be pushing 200"s for sure.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

2018 I ate tag soup. Screwed up my chance at a pretty good buck so I can’t really get that upset at anything but me. Only saw 1-2 mature bucks all year and they were all out of bow range. It was a tough year. 

2019 I ate tag soup again. Was chasing one buck. Last pics I got of him was around 11/20. He went daylight 3 times. I was at church once and work once and the last time I picked the wrong stand. Never saw him in person. As far as I know no one killed him. I more than likely would’ve heard if he got killed. 

Switched focus to a different buck and I never got any day light pics or ever saw him in person. I know he made it thru. 

The best deer I saw all year in person was an ok 8 pt 4 year old. Nothing special. And he was never in bow range. All I had in range were dinks. It was a rough year. Not only because I never got close to pulling the string back. Or never saw either of the two bucks I wanted to shoot, but the days I hunted I picked the wrong stand. Or I wouldn’t hunt because the wife worked or had family stuff and a good buck would show up. Just a bad luck year. 

Went out today and took down ground blinds, couple cameras, lifelines etc. Walked a little bit and found this little guy. Super fresh. Got pics of a few bucks and they were all still holding.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

It had been about 6 years since I last shot a buck, up until last year. I shot a 200”+ and then followed it with a 180” typical. Mule deer....

We had a good year though, my boy got a decent mule deer with a rifle. He got his first pheasant, first coyote and his first elk. I’d say it was a successful year in 2019. Looking forward to 2020 as I’ve seen a few dandy bucks that survived while I’m out coyote calling.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I just found out all turkey units, except 1 and 2, are cutting back to 1 tag in the spring and no tags issued for the fall season. Biologists are saying declining population, the properties I hunt sure haven't seen a decline. Has anyone noticed less turkey in their area?


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I just found out all turkey units, except 1 and 2, are cutting back to 1 tag in the spring and no tags issued for the fall season. Biologists are saying declining population, the properties I hunt sure haven't seen a decline. Has anyone noticed less turkey in their area?


Last year we only saw three poults, total! We haven't had any hatch at all to speak of for the last five years. A number of hens but no surviving young. Too many raccoons, coyotes and other predators, but I got a trapping license this year so I'm working on reducing their numbers. Any small additions to the birds we see are coming from somewhere else around us. 

I've still only seen two bucks that have shed, both young. The cold front may cause some to drop. It will most likely be late February into March before we put down any shoe leather looking for sheds unless we see a great percentage dropping before then. I'd rather wait to walk rather than run them onto the neighbors to shed. I'm looking though every time I drive through the farm. Bucks were still wrestling into the new year. One of these matches lasted over 3 minutes on the cam with three pics at a time every minute.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I just found out all turkey units, except 1 and 2, are cutting back to 1 tag in the spring and no tags issued for the fall season. Biologists are saying declining population, the properties I hunt sure haven't seen a decline. Has anyone noticed less turkey in their area?


Ive seen a huge decline in the several counties I hunt.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hunterhewi said:


> Ive seen a huge decline in the several counties I hunt.


2 years ago I could not find a turkey, 
this last year I arrowed 2 turkeys in 3 days and only hunted in the mornings and fished in the afternoons
I saw them all over while driving to and from the hunting and fishing spots

I know several areas where you would see a hundred or so in the fall/winter, but not many anymore,

all depends on whatever turkeys do


----------



## Southpaw10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hoping to get my first one this year! September can’t come soon enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I arrowed two about 30 minutes apart in North Central Ks, last April. Went with an outfitter. Price has really jumped to $1800, so I likely won’t go this year.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Not saying there arent turkeys, there just isnt the numbers there was 3-4 years ago


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I’m thinking about buying some hunting land in Kansas. Does anyone have any tips for the best area(s) to look at or which counties? I actually looked at a place northwest of Kansas that I really liked. I don’t know much about the area though.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mark2180 said:


> I’m thinking about buying some hunting land in Kansas. Does anyone have any tips for the best area(s) to look at or which counties? I actually looked at a place northwest of Kansas that I really liked. I don’t know much about the area though.


I’m in the NW part of the state.....there’s pros and cons to the area. We have a fairly dense population of deer but we don’t hold the monster whitetails that everyone thinks of Kansas. To buy or lease ground for mule deer is doable but the amount of acres needed isn’t feasible for most people. Our deer numbers have really declined in the last few years though, so that alone would make me nervous about a purchase to strictly hunt.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark2180 said:


> I’m thinking about buying some hunting land in Kansas. Does anyone have any tips for the best area(s) to look at or which counties? I actually looked at a place northwest of Kansas that I really liked. I don’t know much about the area though.


Do NOT buy in an area you have no close friendships with local people to keep an eye on it for you. Otherwise, when you leave it will be open season for trespassers. The guy who bought our old farm 6 years ago immediately alienated his new neighbor, the same neighbor who watched the place like a hawk for us, even though we only lived 13 miles away. Since then he has been trespassed on regularly every year; and he has no idea.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

KSQ2 said:


> Do NOT buy in an area you have no close friendships with local people to keep an eye on it for you. Otherwise, when you leave it will be open season for trespassers. The guy who bought our old farm 6 years ago immediately alienated his new neighbor, the same neighbor who watched the place like a hawk for us, even though we only lived 13 miles away. Since then he has been trespassed on regularly every year; and he has no idea.


Couldn’t agree more. Was lucky my family owned 500 acres outside of St Louis and my grandfather was friend with most of the neighbors. They saw anything suspicious they checked it out. Saved us from being robbed a number of times.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Lakosky had a lease in Kansas for a few years, they dropped it when EHD hit pretty hard, I think in 2012
Waddel owned land next to a refuge until they allowed limited hunting in the refuge.
Drury's never have owned or leased in Kansas
some u-tube hunters have some land leased a couple miles from where I hunt. 

My wife's cousin has been approached by several TV hunters to lease his land, not gona happen.

a non-resident landowner does get a discount on permits, I think they still are in the non-resy drawing


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Picked up my euro yesterday. Looks really good with the heavy and dark antlers. I am questioning why I didn't do a shoulder mount though


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks great Grizz. 

I’m sure I won’t seem my 2019 buck again until late summer at the earliest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Picked up my euro yesterday. Looks really good with the heavy and dark antlers. I am questioning why I didn't do a shoulder mount though


That’s a stud !! I would get a cape and mount him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Picked up my euro yesterday. Looks really good with the heavy and dark antlers. I am questioning why I didn't do a shoulder mount though


Turned out great and a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> Picked up my euro yesterday. Looks really good with the heavy and dark antlers. I am questioning why I didn't do a shoulder mount though


Very awesome, looks great!

I'm going to follow along with you guys again this year. Have points and thought about trying something in KS this year, but Dad wants to go to Ohio again and holding out hope on a Maine moose tag.

Good luck to everyone, enjoyed all of the good reading and seeing the photos last year!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice Griz!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

kool buck Grizz!!

The toughest part of hunting in my area wasnt the lack of big bucks, heck I seen many big to huge deer this year....but was the fact that after nov 5 all the mature bucks were tending does out in the open areas void of trees to hunt in...usually dont see that untill nov 12 or later...maybe had something to do with the unusually cold october we had....many seen some of the best october hunting they have ever seen, myself included. First few days of november were incredible hunting, with Nov 2 being a special day for all day movement...Im a big fan of Nov 7...its was dead this year Nov 7 in this area....think i seen 1 doe all day. The rut is always the rut...same time, same place, every year....BUT year to year intensity of rutting action can vary...very unpredictable at times....man thinks they have the deer figured out, but I think the deer have us figured.


----------



## Yak4Fun (Jan 6, 2020)

Dang nice buck. Nice mount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it looks great too Griz ! I love euro mounts....I’ve done euros with my last three bucks.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Grizz thats a great buck!

Me and a buddy doubled up this morning. Less than 1 minute into out sit this pair came in. He killed the female at less than 20 yards and i killed the male at 30!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great Griz! I’m partial to euros myself out of necessity I guess. The Mrs isn’t too fond of shoulder mounts. Until I get a real shop, it will be euros for me.


----------



## Hammer237 (Jan 26, 2019)

Very interested in following this thread!
Hope you guys don't mind a nonresident chiming in. I've been fortunate to deer hunt Kansas for the past 3 years and it has quickly become my favorite place to visit. I find it interesting that a few here didn't see the number of deer this year as you have in the past. I've got limited experience there, but I also didn't see many deer compared to the previous 2 years. Specifically, very few doe (think I saw more bucks than does)? Curious if you have an opinion on this? I only hunt public land so maybe it was pressure? Weather? Disease? Just an off year maybe? 
No matter the cause, I will be back. Would love to hear more from you guys as I don't get to talk much Kansas deer hunting with my Minnesota friends 😁


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Griz, great buck with an unusual rack and beautiful mount. Really stands out.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

hunterhewi said:


> Grizz thats a great buck!
> 
> Me and a buddy doubled up this morning. Less than 1 minute into out sit this pair came in. He killed the female at less than 20 yards and i killed the male at 30!
> 
> View attachment 7049697


Way to go!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

2019 was a good year for me! I was able to tag out on a nice buck and not have to grind it out to the last day. Our properties didnt have the big bucks that we normally see and I believe the deer I shot was a cruiser during the rut. Like someone mentioned earlier we have some prime ground along the neosho river and I believe the major flooding all summer pushed the deer to different areas. I'll probably go soon looking for sheds if the water ever recedes to normal levels. Right now if we get 1/2-1" of rain the creeks get out of their banks. 

Grizz if i was you id get that thing mounted ASAP. Very cool buck.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hammer237...your very welcome to chime in here anytime! 

Basically we(Kansas) have been on a huge herd decline for some years now....but its declining at a faster rate every season...yes a bit of disease pops up here and there, but the main cause of herd decimation is over-harvesting....Its not residents or non-residents fault per say, but the over-issuing of tags by the kdwp-t....non-residents should always be allowed to enjoy the hunting in our great state but not in plague proportions every season...a severely stricter draw, even for residents would be a game changer....wouldnt take many years for our herd to return to what it was in the late 80's early 90's....look at Iowa non-residents only get drawn app. every 4 years, and residents can purchase 2 buck tags and even a 3rd buck tag if they own ground...(Here in Ks its only one buck tag for anyone)...and Iowa maintains one of the best herds in the country!!

Another impact is many non-residents come here with hopes of a giant but many settle for shooting 3 year olds or younger....most pics I see from local outfitters show clients with immature deer...we cant get any age structure built when a large percentage of people shoot 2-3 year old bucks....the whole "pass it on" mentality I agree with....but its hard to "Pass it on" to our resident kids because they just get discouraged at lack of deer! Hence a whole generation of kids not learning valuable woodsman-ship...many many local adults have stopped hunting because of all the deer drama and overabundant non-resident pressure....heck us "good ol' boys that grow up in these small kansas community's have no place to hunt any more because of non-resdents flashing all their money....we cant compete, most of us are just average humble, good ol boys with no extra money to put towards deer hunting land.

Another HUGE impact Ive seen in our herd and doe numbers is for the last 4 or more season non-residents get a free doe tag with their any sex tag...us residents dont get that! While some of you non-residents dont use that tag, MANY do...it has killed our doe population...and regardless of what all these biologists say about a 50/50 ratio buck to does, killing does means killing many many future bucks...its a no brainer really...more govt political agenda garbage...people will eventually stop coming to kansas because of lack of mature bucks.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with Jerm on almost everything and I’m a nonresident that has been leasing land for 7 years in SE Ks. There are too many outfitters and many people that pay for an outfitter hunt do settle for 2 or 3 year old bucks. 

I know a lot of people from Ga and Al that hunt Ks and l can assure you shooting does is a rare thing for them.


----------



## Hammer237 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! I guess I had no idea. From the outside looking in, I thought the KDWPT seems to be doing it right. I like the season structure (except the early mz I don't understand), the WIHA program, the work put in to the state lands, heck even the high priced NR tags is a good thing I think. But if the deer population truly is declining, that is something that needs to be addressed real soon. And I think it starts with nonresidents and the amount of tags allotted for them.


----------



## SE_Minn (Nov 24, 2014)

Jerm,

I've followed this thread through the last couple of years. Lots of great information from KS residents on here and I appreciate the sharing. I totally agree with your statements on over harvesting immature bucks and building the age structure. I hunted KS in 17, and 18 and did not kill a buck. I did kill a doe each year as the land owner insisted we shoot a doe before we were allowed to shoot a buck. I did see good numbers of deer those 2 years, both bucks and anterless deer.He has had crop damage in the past and wanted numbers reduced. Hopefully this is something we as hunters can discuss with the landowners and keep KS hunting great.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

Jerm said:


> ...a severely stricter draw, even for residents would be a game changer....wouldnt take many years for our herd to return to what it was in the late 80's early 90's...


Jerm, I am SO in agreement with you...this STATEWIDE general whitetail tag is killing us out west where there should really end up being a quota system like it used to be.


However, the Revenue Generators will never take that step IMO....I am admittedly rather jaded having voice often my observations to "deaf" ears.

Perhaps, as I chide myself about not doing, we must show up in greater numbers at their public settings. There are pockets of great deer numbers but not what it was when I moved to KS in 1992.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

dkkarr said:


> I agree with Jerm on almost everything and I’m a nonresident that has been leasing land for 7 years in SE Ks. There are too many outfitters and many people that pay for an outfitter hunt do settle for 2 or 3 year old bucks.
> 
> I know a lot of people from Ga and Al that hunt Ks and l can assure you shooting does is a rare thing for them.


The "too many outfitters" remark is also spot on!! I cant blame the kansas farmer who barely makes ends meet, for taking extra revenue in for letting non-residents hunt...but where I have issues is people from out of state leasing up huge percentages of land....only to sell hunts to other non-residents!!! Its a Kansas resource which should benefit Kansas residents not out of state outfitters that have already depleted their resources so they come to our state and deplete it as well, only to move to another....just like parasites slowly killing its host....I dont view Kansas residents who outfit the same...they live here and its partly their resource....the money stays in Kansas....and most Ks outfitters wont let clients deplete the herd...they are looking at the long run...no money in outfitting if no one comes to Kansas anymore because of lack of deer....local outfitters are not the cause of herd decimation...

I for one appreciate you non-residents that care for the conservation of our states resources...my hats off to you guys not shooting does just because you received a free anterless tag...

Now with that said if only half of non-residents (50%) used their doe tags our doe herd would still quickly decline....rest assured many nonresidents use that doe tag, but many may not understand the impact it is making....hence why myself and many other good ol' Kansas boys are taking time out of our lives to type on this forum to help be a voice before its too late!


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree Jerm....there probably is quite a few that do shoot does. 

Hammer237 mentioned something about the early muzzleloader season and l agree with him that just doesn’t make sense. Doing away with that would probably be a big help.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Havana Daydream said:


> Jerm, I am SO in agreement with you...this STATEWIDE general whitetail tag is killing us out west where there should really end up being a quota system like it used to be.
> 
> 
> However, the Revenue Generators will never take that step IMO....I am admittedly rather jaded having voice often my observations to "deaf" ears.
> ...


Yes always many other small things contributing to the declining Kansas whitetail herd...that any season any weapon tag is not helping! Early muzzy season probably not good idea either...and not to fluff anyones fur, but since crossbows were allowed for anyone (not just disabled) our mature buck numbers went into the toilet quick!! I see a HUGE influx of early season-late season crossbow hunters....many of whom are successful...was probably best if crossbows were just left for people that could prove a disability.

Another great point you bring up...is the fact that deer numbers in eastern kansas are tenfold or more the numbers in central to western Kansas....Some areas its good to shoot a couple does...most areas if you shoot a couple does, they are gone...its very common in the north central part of the state to only have 2 does per 5-20 square miles...the deer are only on the thicker creeks and rivers....most land around here holds zero deer.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

SE_Minn said:


> Jerm,
> 
> I've followed this thread through the last couple of years. Lots of great information from KS residents on here and I appreciate the sharing. I totally agree with your statements on over harvesting immature bucks and building the age structure. I hunted KS in 17, and 18 and did not kill a buck. I did kill a doe each year as the land owner insisted we shoot a doe before we were allowed to shoot a buck. I did see good numbers of deer those 2 years, both bucks and anterless deer.He has had crop damage in the past and wanted numbers reduced. Hopefully this is something we as hunters can discuss with the landowners and keep KS hunting great.


Great point! The majority of Kansas farmers want 100% of the deer dead, due to eating crops...so it doesnt help when they say that you must kill a doe first(earn a buck)...now in the east, areas that hold bigger numbers sure, but 80% of the state cant handle that mentality. 

I appreciate your outside looking in approach and genuine concern for the future of our herd...It pains me to think there may come a day, I have no where to take potential grandkids to hunt.........................


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

hammer237 said:


> thanks for the feedback! I guess i had no idea. From the outside looking in, i thought the kdwpt seems to be doing it right. I like the season structure (except the early mz i don't understand), the wiha program, the work put in to the state lands, heck even the high priced nr tags is a good thing i think. But if the deer population truly is declining, that is something that needs to be addressed real soon. And i think it starts with nonresidents and the amount of tags allotted for them.


bingo!!


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Have any info on the herd in the Jackson County area? I’ve heard the eastern part of the state has more deer but wasn’t sure what that area is considered.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Mark2180 said:


> Have any info on the herd in the Jackson County area? I’ve heard the eastern part of the state has more deer but wasn’t sure what that area is considered.


Not sure on that exact area...but the Eastern part of the state that holds larger blocks of timber hold higher densities of deer...you can about just look at google earth maps and see where the deer should be...find the big blocks of unpressured timber, find the whitetails...anywhere there isnt one mile square roads there is potential for deer...most ag land in kansas is divided into square miles...easy pickings for resident and non-resident road hunters....no shortage of road hunters in kansas.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I always hate hearing that. It’s about 45 minutes NE of Topeka.


----------



## Hammer237 (Jan 26, 2019)

"....hence why myself and many other good ol' Kansas boys are taking time out of our lives to type on this forum to help be a voice before its too late!" -Jerm

And it's very much appreciated! This has been eye opening for me. For what it's worth, I have yet to fill a doe tag in KS. But without the information provided here, as a nr I would've assumed there is an abundance of deer when they just give you an antlerless tag...
Havana Daydream made mention of voicing an opinion. This is something I would definitely recommend if you haven't done so already. In our area in MN, cwd has become a big issue. Basically the DNR seems to want all the deer wiped out in the best deer hunting area the state has to offer. I called local representatives, biologists, the DNR just to let them know how I felt. Did it change anything? No. But I felt at least I got involved. 
Anywho, thanks again for the info. Small changes can make a big difference.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I heard thru a friend in Missouri if a deer tests positive for CWD they will try to come in kill all deer in the vicinity. Blows my mind. I also hear in Illinois the auto insurance is wanting to drastically reduce deer herds and is pushing legislative pressure. Who knows but I know Missouri went crazy with unlimited doe tags.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

We had one of the first confirmed cases many years ago in the county that I live. At that time the Wildlife and Parks came in to do their study. The numbers they gave weren’t solid, basically they would spotlight, find a group and shoot however many they saw fit. It didn’t matter buck or doe, they were going to take the chances they got. A couple local wanna-be outfitters were more than butt hurt as they thought they should only shoot the does, as if they’d be the only ones carrying the disease.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Found another in a plot checking cameras yesterday.








Chased this guy unsuccessfully this past fall. Should be nice next year!


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

KSQ2 said:


> Found another in a plot checking cameras yesterday.
> View attachment 7053595
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome character on that dude. Good luck catching up to him this season!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

put on 28 miles now shed hunting and only 1 freshy....need another month before we really start finding them.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm said:


> put on 28 miles now shed hunting and only 1 freshy....need another month before we really start finding them.


I agree, I'll wait until the end of February into March before I go out in earnest. I did get out and walked 1/2 mile today, mainly looking for the final side of this buck which finished shedding overnight Thursday night. No luck. I had this buck and another older buck show up Friday fully shed. I saw six more bucks Friday that were still carrying.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The girls and I went for a short walk a couple days ago and found the other side of the above buck.







Here is a comparison, last year's shed is on the left.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> The girls and I went for a short walk a couple days ago and found the other side of the above buck.
> View attachment 7066983
> 
> Here is a comparison, last year's shed is on the left.
> View attachment 7066985


Good find! I walked 10 miles Sunday and found nothing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great sheds KSQ2. That's a lot of walking JWilson. It is still too early to look for sheds on us unless we just see one driving through the pastures. We don't want to push the bucks out by walking through their sanctuaries more than once. This year we put up a cedar post and attached a licking branch and started a mock scrape. The bucks and does have been using it much more than we hoped for with 100's of pictures. In fact the does seem to use it more often, checking it every time they go by. I'm using it as a bench mark to tell me when the majority of the bucks have shed so we can start shed hunting restricted areas. And the pictures tell me it's not time yet. These are bucks that don't generally pass by the farm house. In the last few days I have seen three shed bucks and two half racks from the house. The post and branch have been so successful I plan to put up one or two more this fall.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im getting pics of multiple bucks, different properties, all with headgear, except 1 lil fork horn.. who still has 1 side.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I liked the exuberance of this doe fawn under the licking branch, especially knocking the snow off.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yesterday







Today


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkfarm said:


> Great sheds KSQ2. That's a lot of walking JWilson. It is still too early to look for sheds on us unless we just see one driving through the pastures. We don't want to push the bucks out by walking through their sanctuaries more than once. This year we put up a cedar post and attached a licking branch and started a mock scrape. The bucks and does have been using it much more than we hoped for with 100's of pictures. In fact the does seem to use it more often, checking it every time they go by. I'm using it as a bench mark to tell me when the majority of the bucks have shed so we can start shed hunting restricted areas. And the pictures tell me it's not time yet. These are bucks that don't generally pass by the farm house. In the last few days I have seen three shed bucks and two half racks from the house. The post and branch have been so successful I plan to put up one or two more this fall.


Hawk, I put up a cedar post with oak licking branch several years ago... it gets attention all year long from every deer imaginable. Bucks, does, fawns all use it. Great place for a camera!

I checked the trail cam Sunday. 2 bucks have shed both sides, lots still holding both sides, no half-racks. Still too early for me to bust bedding area's, but I have walked and glassed bean fields some. 

Zmax, that drop-tine is really cool! That would be a great one to find.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Havent seen this guy for a few days. Hope to find his sheds too.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Zmax I hope you can find both sides of that drop tine buck. I would be nice if the cameras are close enough to give you a more limited area to have to search for the first drop. And let us know when he drops the final side. Wicked rack! The sheds from that second buck would be tremendous finds as well. Catscratch keep us posted on what you see shedding as well, I know you see lots of deer. Good luck shed hunting to everyone out looking.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive got a lot of walking to do.. many specific bucks im looking for.
Dont have cameras on all properties..its just too early..good luck to you too!
Need 12s dogs, lol, amazing how good they work!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkfarm said:


> Zmax I hope you can find both sides of that drop tine buck. I would be nice if the cameras are close enough to give you a more limited area to have to search for the first drop. And let us know when he drops the final side. Wicked rack! The sheds from that second buck would be tremendous finds as well. Catscratch keep us posted on what you see shedding as well, I know you see lots of deer. Good luck shed hunting to everyone out looking.


I'll post when I see the majority of the locals are done. I sure wish I could take pics like you do Hawk, always beautiful!


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm a Wisconsin native who wound up permanently in Kansas due to work. The trek back to Wisconsin for a weekend of hunting is just too rough. Didn't even make it out last year. So I've decided to give Kansas public land a shot. After many hours on google earth, I finally made it out to a spot near me in NE Kansas. Ended up walking probably about 3 miles. Didn't find any sheds, but did see signs of some good deer activity in a few spots. 

I also saw a canoe on a creek bed (likely left out by a hunter?) and I also found a tree with climbing sticks in it. Do people just leave them out over winter? I put out two old trail cams knowing there is a decent shot they get stolen.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

dusters84 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a Wisconsin native who wound up permanently in Kansas due to work. The trek back to Wisconsin for a weekend of hunting is just too rough. Didn't even make it out last year. So I've decided to give Kansas public land a shot. After many hours on google earth, I finally made it out to a spot near me in NE Kansas. Ended up walking probably about 3 miles. Didn't find any sheds, but did see signs of some good deer activity in a few spots.
> 
> I also saw a canoe on a creek bed (likely left out by a hunter?) and I also found a tree with climbing sticks in it. Do people just leave them out over winter? I put out two old trail cams knowing there is a decent shot they get stolen.


It deends on which public land, as rules are different on most ll of them
You have Corp of Engineer(COE) land, you have State land and you have State managed Corp of Engineer land.
Each COE land has it's own rules but they all have the rule where all stands have to be removed with in 14 days end of season.
State land I think is 30 days after end of Season.

Some places in NE Kansas you may run into huge deer tracks and some with huge antlers, some people call them ELK, I call them "good eatin"


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice finds ndwoods!

I saw 7 bucks together Sunday morning, all had both sides. Didn't check cams but a neighbor did find a fresh drop over the weekend.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Off topic.
Not sure what happened, i noticed i had a msg from someone, i converted from mobile version to desktop and the msg disappeared
If whoever sent a msg should see this, you will need to resend it, thanks.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Pulled my last cam yesterday. All bucks still carrying in the last week. Lots of little bucks. One nice 8 point still carrying as of yesterday morning. No shed buck pics. 

I’ll probably wait 2 more weeks before I start going out.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Pulled this off another site. Like the thought of stiffer fines, but the 50% to landowners sets a Very bad precedent imo. No surprise Corbet is behind the landowner part, he is the definition of a self-serving politician. 

HB2622- Requested for introduction by: Representative Highland on behalf of Representative Corbet.
Session of 2020 HOUSE BILL No. 2622 By Committee on Agriculture 2-11 AN ACT relating to wildlife; concerning poaching of certain animals; penalties. Be it enacted by the Legislature of the State of Kansas: Section 1.?(a) In addition to any other penalty provided by law, any person who kills any wild turkey, paddlefish, elk, antelope or white-tailed or mule deer in violation of the methods, seasons or limits authorized by the wildlife, parks and tourism laws of this state and rules and regulations promulgated by the secretary of wildlife, parks and tourism shall be guilty of an unclassified misdemeanor and, upon conviction, the court shall order such person to pay a fine in accordance with the provisions of this section in an amount: (1)?Not less than $500 and not more than $1,000 for each wild turkey; (2)?not less than $500 and not more than $1,000 for each paddlefish; (3)?not less than $1,000 and not more than $10,000 for each antelope or white-tailed or mule deer; and (4)?not less than $10,000 and not more than $15,000 for each elk. (b)?Any such amount that is collected shall be apportioned by the court in the following manner: (1)?For any such violation committed upon private land: (A)?The record owner or owners of the fee title to the property where such animal died shall receive 50% of the amount collected; and (B)?the law enforcement agency that arrested the violator shall receive 50% of the amount collected. (2)?For any such violation committed upon public land, the law enforcement agency that arrested the violator shall receive 100% of the amount collected. (c)?Any such fine shall be a judgment against the defendant that may be collected by the court by garnishment or other execution as on judgments in civil cases. Sec. 2.?This act shall take effect and be in force from and after its publication in the statute book.

He is proposing 50% of the fines collected to go to landowners when killed on their land.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Pulled this off another site. Like the thought of stiffer fines, but the 50% to landowners sets a Very bad precedent imo. No surprise Corbet is behind the landowner part, he is the definition of a self-serving politician.
> 
> HB2622- Requested for introduction by: Representative Highland on behalf of Representative Corbet.
> Session of 2020 HOUSE BILL No. 2622 By Committee on Agriculture 2-11 AN ACT relating to wildlife; concerning poaching of certain animals; penalties. Be it enacted by the Legislature of the State of Kansas: Section 1.?(a) In addition to any other penalty provided by law, any person who kills any wild turkey, paddlefish, elk, antelope or white-tailed or mule deer in violation of the methods, seasons or limits authorized by the wildlife, parks and tourism laws of this state and rules and regulations promulgated by the secretary of wildlife, parks and tourism shall be guilty of an unclassified misdemeanor and, upon conviction, the court shall order such person to pay a fine in accordance with the provisions of this section in an amount: (1)?Not less than $500 and not more than $1,000 for each wild turkey; (2)?not less than $500 and not more than $1,000 for each paddlefish; (3)?not less than $1,000 and not more than $10,000 for each antelope or white-tailed or mule deer; and (4)?not less than $10,000 and not more than $15,000 for each elk. (b)?Any such amount that is collected shall be apportioned by the court in the following manner: (1)?For any such violation committed upon private land: (A)?The record owner or owners of the fee title to the property where such animal died shall receive 50% of the amount collected; and (B)?the law enforcement agency that arrested the violator shall receive 50% of the amount collected. (2)?For any such violation committed upon public land, the law enforcement agency that arrested the violator shall receive 100% of the amount collected. (c)?Any such fine shall be a judgment against the defendant that may be collected by the court by garnishment or other execution as on judgments in civil cases. Sec. 2.?This act shall take effect and be in force from and after its publication in the statute book.
> ...


Are these proposed fines possibly double the current fines to give landowners half or are they just significantly higher than current fines, if anyone knows? I doubt if higher fines will dissuade most road hunters or trespassers unless a judge goes toward the upper limit for a deer poaching violation and the fine is well publicized locally. I don't think historically that Kansas judges have been known to take that position. What about confiscating vehicles and hunting equipment in addition to substantial fines? What about a second conviction being classified as a lower class felony, and a third even more severe? To me there should be some bigger teeth somewhere. 

Griz I'd guess that an estimated 50-55% of the bucks I'm seeing, or have recently on camera, have now shed. Over the last two days I did see a couple of older bucks that hadn't shed yet. One of them is the buck in the first pic which paid me a visit. I also found this shed in the back yard right inside the pasture fence. The third pic is of the buck that dropped that shed.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The Wildlife does NOT belong to the landowners. Currently, poaching fines go into the general fund, not towards the kdwpt.

There is already a very large fine attached to the poaching of trophy bucks based on the gross score, the more it scores, the more it costs. A 200" whitetail would cost $10k.

Ken Corbet needs replaced, along with Ron Highland for proposing this garbage.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually, the restitution formula is:
(Gross score - 100)2 x $2
A 200" buck would cost $20k in restitution to the state.

Not to mention other fines, penalties, jail, etc.

http://longilbert.com/blog-and-updates/2016/12/1/what-is-the-fine-for-poaching-a-deer-in-kansas


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Zmax. As a land owner I have no interest in getting money from poachers, just in deterring them, and in an ideal world stopping them.


----------



## D&Mbowhunters (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't see the harm in the land owner getting 50%. Is there something I am not considering? it seems like that would be fair considering that is more then likely the deer that feed on the landowners crops and in many cases the land was bought for the purpose of hunting. I would assume it would help give more incentive to report poachers as well. I guess I dont see the down side.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Giving the landowners money for the land the deer was poached on would be like cow patty bingo...if four different people owned a quarter section each in that square mile who gets the money? The land the deer died on, grazed on or bedded on?....too many variables to be a legit law...but it doesnt matter thats not chopping the tree at the root...

Heres is my observations after years of living in the middle of nowhere known for some of the biggests whitetails in the country....I live in small rural community in kansas and poaching happens here like most anywhere else...maybe more because its so rural with lots of open spaces and no people...Im not flaming or blaming any group specifically but year after year 90% or more of poaching occurs the first 2-3 weeks of November...very little before or after those dates...If it was mostly locals how come there is never a poaching problem in the late season....big bucks would be much easier for locals to poach in late december in the snow on food sources yet Ive never once heard or seen evidence of that...ironically 90% of our non-resident hunters come here the first 2-3 weeks of nov....they pay big money to lease hunt here and tag soup is a last chance option...Now before you good folks that are non residents try to roast me, please consider you guys on archerytalk are the minority of non-residents we get here...Im sure most you guys on this forum are the good guys, abiding by the laws and respecting our resources.....BUT trust me and the others residents of Kansas, there are plenty of non-residents that will take a buck down any means possible...They dont live here and can quickly flee back to their home state with a poached head in the back of the truck without anyone being any wiser...with that said yes I do understand that there will always be those few local jackwagons that contribute to the problem, but they are minuscule compared to non-resident poaching. Residents live here and have to deal with the hatred locals have for poaching....you get caught poaching as a local and everyone hates you...locals have no where to run too and too much to lose.


----------



## D&Mbowhunters (Sep 26, 2018)

Well that is an interesting take. I don't disagree but haven't seen any stats on it but I can defiantly see the reasoning. still dont see the harm in giving a portion of the money to the land the deer was poached off of. That seems fair enough. Yes deer move around property lines but it seems pretty cut and dry that the property the deer was poached on would be the owner who received the money. the same principle applies to legal hunting. It doesn't matter where the deer feeds beds or travels when hunting them all that matters is where the deer is when you harvest them. if they feed on the neighbors field and bed on a different property and pass through yours on the mean time does that mean you owe that deer to either of your neighbors? no because it was harvested on your property. same goes for poaching I would think. Is there any negative legal or ethical dilemmas that I am missing? thats why I was confused as to why it is bad for landowners.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

D&Mbowhunters said:


> Well that is an interesting take. I don't disagree but haven't seen any stats on it but I can defiantly see the reasoning. still dont see the harm in giving a portion of the money to the land the deer was poached off of. That seems fair enough. Yes deer move around property lines but it seems pretty cut and dry that the property the deer was poached on would be the owner who received the money. the same principle applies to legal hunting. It doesn't matter where the deer feeds beds or travels when hunting them all that matters is where the deer is when you harvest them. if they feed on the neighbors field and bed on a different property and pass through yours on the mean time does that mean you owe that deer to either of your neighbors? no because it was harvested on your property. same goes for poaching I would think. Is there any negative legal or ethical dilemmas that I am missing? thats why I was confused as to why it is bad for landowners.


the landowner does not own the deer, if they had a cow and you shoot it, yes you should pay restitution, a deer/turkey/antelope, No
most landowners in Kansas did not buy the land for hunting, unlike places like Pike County Illinois...


----------



## D&Mbowhunters (Sep 26, 2018)

I would say that a lot of land owners also use the land for deer hunting. I think it is obvious that good deer hunting and a good deer population are things that improve the value of the land. I know that the deer dont belong to the land owner but I am also aware that it negatively impacts the land owner the most of anyone when a deer is poached off of their property. so again Is there any negative legal or ethical dilemmas that I am missing? thats why I was confused as to why it is bad for landowners! It seems like other people are saying it would be bad.. I am curious why that would be bad for the land owner?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Left Side sheds generally drop first???

An observation/phenomenon that Ive seen after years and years of shed hunting is LEFT sides falling off first...I shed hunt very early each year out of boredom and competition and find up to 150 plus freshys per year... 
I'm out way before most round these parts and even walk as early as Dec and january scouting and looking for sheds....Although I dont find many that early, the ones I do are usually bloody and freshly shed...and its nearly ALWAYS the left sides that shed first....Every year!! As of today I have found 11 fresh bloody left sides and only one fresh right that I found just today...Thats over a huge area and different topography...Ive walked just over 62 miles this winter already...and yes EVERY year the one sided bucks I frequently see all carry right antlers....This is over a 15 year straight period...like clockwork....and to put it in perspective I walk over 350-400 miles every winter shed hunting.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

D&Mbowhunters said:


> I would say that a lot of land owners also use the land for deer hunting. I think it is obvious that good deer hunting and a good deer population are things that improve the value of the land. I know that the deer dont belong to the land owner but I am also aware that it negatively impacts the land owner the most of anyone when a deer is poached off of their property. so again Is there any negative legal or ethical dilemmas that I am missing? thats why I was confused as to why it is bad for landowners! It seems like other people are saying it would be bad.. I am curious why that would be bad for the land owner?


Describe landowner?
80 acres or more? Or little urban pastures full of 7 acre properties, house, yards, and such. Much of Ks farm and pasture land is leased, sime cash rent, some crop share, sometimes, multiple properties are in a family trust, other times, its a corporate farm or ranch, or llc.
The state says they keep the money for land they lease or own, does that mean outfitters or individuals who lease land also get the reward, not the actual landowner, what about coi lands? 

https://www.mountainlion.org/featurearticleguestwhoownsthewildlife.php


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

After losing our lease a few years back, my buddies and I decided to try the public land route (unless a lease opportunity falls from the heavens). We plan on making a couple weekend trips to scout some land, hopefully find some sign to give us a start in planning. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> After losing our lease a few years back, my buddies and I decided to try the public land route (unless a lease opportunity falls from the heavens). We plan on making a couple weekend trips to scout some land, hopefully find some sign to give us a start in planning. Best of luck to everyone!


there can occasionally be decent WIHA in ks in the early season...but usually by the time rut hits the deer are pressured out...my best advice would be to check out areas that dont look that great...those are often overlooked and unpressured areas....and look for CRP bordering or on the tract....One of the best kept secrets about GIANT kansas bucks is that they love to live/bed in thick open CRP patches....but they are hard to hunt with lack of trees....I might be able to help point you in the right direct.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> Thanks Zmax. As a land owner I have no interest in getting money from poachers, just in deterring them, and in an ideal world stopping them.


Agreed! Spot on!


----------



## Shabang (Feb 22, 2020)

Wow nice one!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We've jumped up to over an estimated 80 percent shed. I got to see a number of bucks the last few days and only one, a 2.5 year old, was fully racked. i saw six bucks this morning and three were fully shed and three were half racks, with two lefts and a right side still on. The age or body size of the buck counts for nothing now, any remaining antler rules. We decided it was time to put down some shoe leather. We haven't gone through the bedding areas yet and have a lot of big timber, creek bottom and crop field and pasture edges to walk. But we did get lucky and find a few sheds in the time we had, most within 300-400 yards of the farm house. Nothing large and no matching pairs. I look forward to seeing some big sheds posted from elsewhere in Kansas.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> We've jumped up to over an estimated 80 percent shed. I got to see a number of bucks the last few days and only one, a 2.5 year old, was fully racked. i saw six bucks this morning and three were fully shed and three were half racks, with two lefts and a right side still on. The age or body size of the buck counts for nothing now, any remaining antler rules. We decided it was time to put down some shoe leather. We haven't gone through the bedding areas yet and have a lot of big timber, creek bottom and crop field and pasture edges to walk. But we did get lucky and find a few sheds in the time we had, most within 300-400 yards of the farm house. Nothing large and no matching pairs. I look forward to seeing some big sheds posted from elsewhere in Kansas.


Nice Hawk! I hit 72 miles of boot leather today, and almost 50 sheds....last 3 days straight I walked 30 total miles and found 30 sheds. But still alota bucks holding their antlers....I assume the warm mild winter equates to carrying them longer...less stress finding food.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

No shed hunting here for a couple days lol. 9.5" so far


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Went yesterday with a buddy. Walked 7ish miles. Found 3 sheds. We watched a coyote push several deer over on the neighbors. 6-8 of them were bucks carrying both sides. (Hard to tell for sure how many. They were a ways off and they were going in and out of some of the thickest stuff you can imagine) 1 had shed one side, and then I’m guessing 2-3 were bucks that had shed both sides. So I’ll wait another 1.5-2 weeks and go back out. This was in the Salina area.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

I was out scouting a new place on Saturday and I ran into an overnight hiker/camper who was in distress. Apparently he tried to purify some lake water and it got him real sick and he was puking up blood. I was only about a mile back but it was pretty hilly in there. Luckily I was able to get him back out to where I parked and his parents picked him up. Good thing I found him, he seemed pretty disoriented when I got to him.


----------



## Gumm2148 (Dec 8, 2019)

Good catch dusters84. Guy owes you a beer.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

The last 2 weekends I've covered all my hunting spots and no sheds...........boooooo


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> The last 2 weekends I've covered all my hunting spots and no sheds...........boooooo


You’re not the only one. I really believe I could cover the entire state and never find a shed. I just don’t have an eye for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

I've walked probably 20 miles of public land the last month and zero sheds. Did kick up 3 groups of deer last weekend though. Went to go pick up my two cameras and dumbass me forgot to bring the key to the lock I put on them.


----------



## markskev11 (Aug 4, 2018)

Put in 6 miles Saturday morning and came up with 8. Nothing big but 1 matching set


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I've seen 6 bucks still carrying over the last two weeks Other are already showing new growth. Hard to find them if they're still wearing them.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Been watching THP this weekend and all I have to say is Kansas is wild...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Still have a 10 point and a young 3 point carrying racks while others are working on new antlers.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Hammer237 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hawkfarm! Your pictures are amazing! What's your secret? I almost called you out on the picture of the buck jumping the fence in the snow! Looks like you stole that one straight off a book cover! Whatever it is your doing keep it up man. That's awesome


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Turkey Season: All 2020 spring seasons will continue as planned, including the spring turkey season. Hunters traveling from states listed on the Kansas Department of Health and Environment’s “Travel Quarantine List,” referenced here http://www.kdheks.gov/coronavirus, must self-quarantine upon arrival for 14 days prior to hunting and/or checking into a state park cabin. Refunds will be available for those no longer able to travel.

Kansas state parks, fishing lakes and wildlife areas are currently open to the public. See FAQ here.

KDWPT offices will resume essential business activities beginning April 6.

For the latest information on the COVID-19 virus, visit http://www.kdheks.gov/coronavirus/index.htm.

For the latest information on KDWPT facility closures, visit https://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/KDWPT-Closures.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TOPEKA –The Kansas Department of Health and Environment (KDHE) has addedtwo new states to the quarantine list: Louisiana and Colorado. Previously, just certain countiesin Colorado were included. This is effective for persons returning today, March 27, and moving forward. A comprehensive list ofthose Kansans needing to quarantine for 14daysincludes those who have: •Traveled to Louisiana or anywhere in Colorado onorafter March 27.•Traveled to a state with known widespread community transmission (California, Florida, New York and Washington state) on or after March 15.•Traveled to Illinois or New Jersey on or after March 23. •Visited Eagle, Summit, Pitkin and Gunnison counties in Colorado in the week of March 8or after.•Traveled on a cruise ship or river cruiseon or after March 15.oPeople who have previously been told by Public Health to quarantine because of their cruise ship travel should finish out their quarantine. •Traveled internationally on or after March 15. oPeople who have previously been told by Public Health to quarantinebecause of their international travel to China, South Korea, Japan, Italy and Iran should finish out their quarantine. •Received notification from public health officials (state or local) that you are a close contact of a laboratory-confirmed case of COVID-19. You should quarantine at home for 14 days since your last contact with the case.(A close contact is defined as someone who has been closer than 6 feet for more than 10 minutes while the patient is symptomatic.) Important Note:These mandates do not apply to critical infrastructuresectorsneeded to continue operations during this pandemic. Public health, including hospitals, clinics, etc.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dafis said:


> Turkey Season: All 2020 spring seasons will continue as planned, including the spring turkey season. Hunters traveling from states listed on the Kansas Department of Health and Environment’s “Travel Quarantine List,” referenced here http://www.kdheks.gov/coronavirus, must self-quarantine upon arrival for 14 days prior to hunting and/or checking into a state park cabin. Refunds will be available for those no longer able to travel.
> 
> Kansas state parks, fishing lakes and wildlife areas are currently open to the public. See FAQ here.
> 
> ...


Dumb, dumb, and dumber... not you dafis, just our stupid state.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Dafis said:


> Turkey Season: All 2020 spring seasons will continue as planned, including the spring turkey season. Hunters traveling from states listed on the Kansas Department of Health and Environment’s “Travel Quarantine List,” referenced here http://www.kdheks.gov/coronavirus, must self-quarantine upon arrival for 14 days prior to hunting and/or checking into a state park cabin. Refunds will be available for those no longer able to travel.
> 
> Kansas state parks, fishing lakes and wildlife areas are currently open to the public. See FAQ here.
> 
> ...


How would they even be able to regulate this? Seems to me like this is going to be a very difficult situation to control.

If they were going to implement anything then they should have done like Nebraska did where they aren't selling anymore tags.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Great pics. I stupidly did not get a lifetime tag before I moved to Missouri 

Rick


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

some one posted else where on this forum that they recommend non-resy's do not come to hunt and they will refund your permiit money..

I think it is in the covid hunting thread

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200401/a020fa200083c5d5f12ed29ecfdbd271.jpg


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

As our current situation with covid-19 developed over the late winter/early spring, I somewhat anticipated that states were not going to welcome NR hunters in 2020. Even if "Stay Home" and travel bans are completely lifted by autumn hunting seasons, the NR application period is April for KS and who knows how the longterm scene of this pandemic is going to be resolved. Looks like a bunch of us are staying home and hunting local in 2020. :noidea:


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Alaska at heart said:


> As our current situation with covid-19 developed over the late winter/early spring, I somewhat anticipated that states were not going to welcome NR hunters in 2020. Even if "Stay Home" and travel bans are completely lifted by autumn hunting seasons, the NR application period is April for KS and who knows how the longterm scene of this pandemic is going to be resolved. Looks like a bunch of us are staying home and hunting local in 2020. :noidea:


I will say there is not one person that knows what will come this fall .


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

So double check me on if I understand the post above on turkey hunting. If I want to come out from Colorado to hunt my land I own in KS for turkey I have to, come out 14 days early, camp on my property self quarantine for the 14 days before I walk into the woods to hunt? Have to be kidding me right?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

COelkhunter11 said:


> So double check me on if I understand the post above on turkey hunting. If I want to come out from Colorado to hunt my land I own in KS for turkey I have to, come out 14 days early, camp on my property self quarantine for the 14 days before I walk into the woods to hunt? Have to be kidding me right?


We had a fire chief that lives down the road who went to Colorado a week or so back. He and his wife came back and his wife tested positive. Of course he went up town and was around everyone. He tested positive yesterday. They should shut down all travel from other states. One person can infect thousands. I am sure your a good guy but we don't know where you have been or who you have been around.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

COelkhunter11 said:


> So double check me on if I understand the post above on turkey hunting. If I want to come out from Colorado to hunt my land I own in KS for turkey I have to, come out 14 days early, camp on my property self quarantine for the 14 days before I walk into the woods to hunt? Have to be kidding me right?


Nope, not kidding.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

westksbowhunter said:


> We had a fire chief that lives down the road who went to Colorado a week or so back. He and his wife came back and his wife tested positive. Of course he went up town and was around everyone. He tested positive yesterday. They should down all travel from other states. One person can infect thousands. I am sure your a good guy but we don't know where you have been or who you have been around.


I get that and tend to agree with you they should just shut it down then. Keep me from coming period where I would be in closer contact with people on my journey not in my woods... Agree with poster above pretty stupid approach. Would make more sense to just shut it down then like NE.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> Nope, not kidding.


I get wanting to keep folks from coming out to limit exposure to people and agree with that approach whole hardly. I cant believe our government officials would actually let someone come, hit grocery store and or fuel stations along the way. But then quarantine once there to protect the woods???... genius.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

COelkhunter11 said:


> I get wanting to keep folks from coming out to limit exposure to people and agree with that approach whole hardly. I cant believe our government officials would actually let someone come, hit grocery store and or fuel stations along the way. But then quarantine once there to protect the woods???... genius.


I see what you’re saying, but the thought is, if you don’t come to the woods, you won’t come to the gas station or grocery store either. Also, what happens if you get sick or injured while here and the hospital can doing nothing for you because they are overwhelmed? The majority of Kansans are relying on small town hospitals with limited beds and equipment.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Believe me, I'm with ya brother and on a serious note I do not plan on coming out for turkey because of all this anyway for the reasons you guys mention. I think it would be pretty irresponsible to do so. I'm just really making the point like most things driven by government they are missing the mark yet again. I just get tired of politics and politicians half ass approach to things which is really why were in this situation to begin with. I am afraid this reaches far beyond the list of the quarantined states... I just hope others stay home regardless of what state they'd be coming from. Good luck this year and stay safe!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

My 92 year old mother called today and told me to not come out to go turkey hunting, just stay in the house. I had already not planned to go. I told a buddy of my top secret place I hunt, He drove by yesterday and said all 4 fields have just been plowed and disked, just bare dirt. Last 2 years it got flooded pretty good and the alfalfa which was 5 years old looked pretty bad. Maybe next year....good luck everyone and stay safe. other buddy called in a 21lb tom and got him this evening


----------



## MrPintail (Oct 16, 2016)

You guys shot some toads.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Antlers are growing. And the does are really starting to show.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

TICKS ALREADY

I hate those buggers.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Every time I see your pics Hawk, all I can think is how BADLY I want to build a home on our farm one day. Once again, great pics!!


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey everyone I haven't posted on the forum in quite a while but wanted to start getting involved again. Some background on me, I am active duty Navy for 10 years originally from SC, currently stationed in Philadelphia. Been hunting Kansas since I was 9 for Pheasant and Ducks but 2015 was my first year for deer. I primarily hunt public but have made many friends over the years and we have some private land permissions. I usually have very good success every year, whether it's luck, skill or both. But even if I didn't I just love the state of Kansas. The people, the open space, the wildlife, everything. Last year I decided to invest in some trail cameras to put out while we were there to help us better understand the bucks in the area and potentially travel routes and routines. I wanted to post a few photos of a deer that I harvested. The deer walked in front of the camera moments before I shot him and was actually looking towards me calling at him when the camera was videotaping. These photos are screenshot from the video feed. Quality isnt great but it is ok. 

I wanted to see if you guys could guess his Gross antler score from just trailcam footage. As well as giving me your opinions on his age. I do not know his age but I do plan on potential posting pictures of his jaw and even maybe sending off two teeth to have him officially aged to suffice my curiosity. I do know his score though. I'll post his actual Gross score on Sunday.

I apologize for the long post.

So what do you guy think he gross scored?


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Not flipped sideways


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> Not flipped sideways


^^I’m guessing he scored 134”?


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

128”-130”


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

145ish, imo.
Thank you for your service.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you Zmax. I appreciate it.

On my computer the pictures look normal size, on my phone they look tiny. Are you guys able to see them well?


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

140-145” I think. Solid buck. Congrats!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> Thank you Zmax. I appreciate it.
> 
> On my computer the pictures look normal size, on my phone they look tiny. Are you guys able to see them well?


I can’t see them at all on tapa talk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

rmscustom said:


> I can’t see them at all on tapa talk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully these are easier to view.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

A few more to help out those if they want to change their guess or those who haven't guessed yet.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Alright so as promised here are the actual numbers from this deer's antlers. I was actually surprised when I recovered him at how much bigger his antlers were than I had guessed. I will not shoot a deer in Kansas unless I think he gross scores 150" or more. Unfortunately that has caused me to pass on a few deer that I later regret not taking after looking at photos I took of them from the tree. Generally once I decide I'm not going to shoot a deer I will pull out my phone and video the deer from the tree. But back to my Kansas buck of 2019. I was guessing he was about 150" but was worried; because he was only a main-frame 9 point, that he wouldn't quite crest the 150" mark. But once I recovered him, I realized he was bigger than I had originally thought. If it is hard for you to read. He Gross Scored 165 1/4", and netted 153 7/8th

















"Ground Shrinkage" definitely did not occur.
Thanks for all the guesses. I like testing myself to try to keep my judgement sharp for those moments of critical decisions in the tree.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry for the sideways photo, I'm not sure how to fix it.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice deer! I figured it was bigger than the guesses. I have a bad habit of underestimating them Kansas deer with their body size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

He’s a great buck browndown7 !!! I definitely way underestimated him. Appreciate you posting the pictures and his score. 

Good luck this fall !


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> View attachment 7144157
> 
> 
> View attachment 7144155
> ...


Wow! I way underestimated that deer as well from those photos. That buck has some serious main tine length at 27” and change. Once you posted your grip and grin photo it’s easy to see that that’s a great buck you shot. Well done.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

rmscustom said:


> Nice deer! I figured it was bigger than the guesses. I have a bad habit of underestimating them Kansas deer with their body size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks RMSCustom yeah they are really big bodied. Just to give you guys an idea how big he was, one of the measurements needed for a taxidermist is the skinned out neck circumference like 3 inches below the either the jaw or the ear hole. Well without the skin on his neck, this measurement is came out to 28". So I can only imagine that's close to 30" with the skin on it. That's almost the size of my waist just below his head.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks dkkarr.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

NYyotekiller said:


> Wow! I way underestimated that deer as well from those photos. That buck has some serious main tine length at 27” and change. Once you posted your grip and grin photo it’s easy to see that that’s a great buck you shot. Well done.


Thanks NYyoterkiller. Yeah I like that photo. I didn't reach my arms out way in front to make him look exaggeratedly huge, did't need to.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

I actually just noticed that the 165 2/8" on the scoring sheet doesn't include the 1 inch main beam(abnormal point) kicker he has. So he actually *Grossed 166 1/4"*.

Do most of you guys on here hunt Public land or Private land? Or do you hunt a mixture of both? I have actually never harvested a deer on private even though I have permission on a few pieces of ground.


----------



## bowlife88 (Apr 26, 2020)

Deer numbers are definitely down in Kansas. I still kill a shooter every year but it’s nothing like years ago. I now see a lot more out of state license plates around on the roads during hunting season. They come here thinking Kansas is full of monsters and find out the public land is tough hunting and don’t want to go home without a deer. Therefore they kill anything with horns just to say they filled their tag while there.


----------



## bowlife88 (Apr 26, 2020)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> I actually just noticed that the 165 2/8" on the scoring sheet doesn't include the 1 inch main beam(abnormal point) kicker he has. So he actually *Grossed 166 1/4"*.
> 
> Do most of you guys on here hunt Public land or Private land? Or do you hunt a mixture of both? I have actually never harvested a deer on private even though I have permission on a few pieces of ground.



I only hunt my private stuff. The public stuff open in Kansas can be tough hunting.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> I actually just noticed that the 165 2/8" on the scoring sheet doesn't include the 1 inch main beam(abnormal point) kicker he has. So he actually *Grossed 166 1/4"*.
> 
> Do most of you guys on here hunt Public land or Private land? Or do you hunt a mixture of both? I have actually never harvested a deer on private even though I have permission on a few pieces of ground.


I only hunt public as a NR. It’s not easy but good stuff is there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

bowlife88 said:


> Deer numbers are definitely down in Kansas. I still kill a shooter every year but it’s nothing like years ago. I now see a lot more out of state license plates around on the roads during hunting season. They come here thinking Kansas is full of monsters and find out the public land is tough hunting and don’t want to go home without a deer. Therefore they kill anything with horns just to say they filled their tag while there.


Welcome to AT. I've hunted Kansas every year since 2k. I have killed 6 bucks in that time. I hunt with many non resident hunters and have hunted with many in the past and they dont shoot bucks that arent trophies. Painting non residents with a broad brush is kind of a fools errand IMHO. Most of the poachers I have observed in Kansas were residents that trespassed or shot from the road.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

bowlife88 said:


> Deer numbers are definitely down in Kansas. I still kill a shooter every year but it’s nothing like years ago. I now see a lot more out of state license plates around on the roads during hunting season. They come here thinking Kansas is full of monsters and find out the public land is tough hunting and don’t want to go home without a deer. Therefore they kill anything with horns just to say they filled their tag while there.


Yeah I’m sure resident any season tags and give every resident a muley tag have nothing to do with it?[emoji848]
I sure it’s just the NRs fault. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> Welcome to AT. I've hunted Kansas every year since 2k. I have killed 6 bucks in that time. I hunt with many non resident hunters and have hunted with many in the past and they dont shoot bucks that arent trophies. Painting non residents with a broad brush is kind of a fools errand IMHO. Most of the poachers I have observed in Kansas were residents that trespassed or shot from the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Truth^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowlife88 (Apr 26, 2020)

snoman4 said:


> bowlife88 said:
> 
> 
> > Deer numbers are definitely down in Kansas. I still kill a shooter every year but it’s nothing like years ago. I now see a lot more out of state license plates around on the roads during hunting season. They come here thinking Kansas is full of monsters and find out the public land is tough hunting and don’t want to go home without a deer. Therefore they kill anything with horns just to say they filled their tag while there.
> ...



I didn’t mean all. If it sounded that way that’s my bad. Just what I see is all I was talking about.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Yeah I’m sure resident any season tags and give every resident a muley tag have nothing to do with it?[emoji848]
> I sure it’s just the NRs fault. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every resident gets a muley tag? My tag doesn’t say any species, I don’t think anyway. Never hunted mule deer in my life.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Every resident gets a muley tag? My tag doesn’t say any species, I don’t think anyway. Never hunted mule deer in my life.


That’s the way it sounds to me. But I guess since I’m not a resident I don’t know either. I asked a few times around here but everybody in the know always skates around the question[emoji2958]

I guarantee it’s not the handful of NR muley tags given out that’s wrecked the quality mule deer population. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

KSQ2 said:


> Every resident gets a muley tag? My tag doesn’t say any species, I don’t think anyway. Never hunted mule deer in my life.














If you buy the “Archery Only” it’s for either species. You have to put in for a draw to be able to get an either species rifle tag.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

bowlife88 said:


> Deer numbers are definitely down in Kansas. I still kill a shooter every year but it’s nothing like years ago. I now see a lot more out of state license plates around on the roads during hunting season. They come here thinking Kansas is full of monsters and find out the public land is tough hunting and don’t want to go home without a deer. Therefore they kill anything with horns just to say they filled their tag while there.


I'm not sure where you hunt or where you get your information but I can attest as a NR and going as a group of 4 to sometimes 9 people. Since 2015 we have purchased 36 times. That's 64 tags issued and I have purchased 6 extra Antlerless tags. Out of those tags summing up to north of $18,000.00. We have harvest 11 bucks, and 14 does. When you consider the fact that the majority of out of state hunters travel hundreds if not thousands of miles. The average out of state hunters spends including tags, license, travel, and board around ~$2000.00 on a DIY hunt. Most of us can go out in our own states and fill the freezer if needed. We travel to Kansas or other similar "Trophy" states to shoot trophies. Like others have said, I have seen more residents neglecting the precious resource of deer that Kansas has. My father has told me that during Rifle season he saw residents driving with 3 guys in the back of a truck through fields firing off shots as deer scattered. That was in 2013 when I was deployed. Since 2015 and I have been back stateside after 2 deployments we have only bow hunted.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm not say many residents are bad or that no NR are bad. But what I am saying is that I love the state of Kansas. I would do anything to preserve what is there for my unborn children to be able to experience what I have. I think that there are many things at play. I think farming practices have drastically changed in the last 20 years that have negatively impacted, not only Deer but also pheasant as well. Combine that with 15 years ago everyone complaining there were to many deer and that vehicle collisions were at an all time high. It somewhat put a bulls-eye on deer. I have spoken to many older residents that say "yeah, you can hunt those things, kill them all. I hate deer." It's unfortunate but it's reality.


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

Love me some Kansas Bowhunting


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

AggieJames09 said:


> Love me some Kansas Bowhunting


I do as well. 

Also between 2010 and 2013 thousands of deer across the state died from EHD. Droughts during that time increased the severity of how many deer were affected. CWD has also had some toll on deer in Kansas. 

Hopefully one good thing that may come from all of this rain and water. Is that deer will be less congregated and therefore less likely to transmit to others.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Not all Non-Residents have to fill their tags, I have hunted KS twice now and have passed up many bucks residents of KS would love to put a tag on. I had this one under my tree for 10 minutes and 2 others that would bump 150"s in 2018, tag sammaches are part of my out of state diet and will continue to be.

I just enjoy the experience of meeting new people and hunting out west and KS offers both for me, so Lord willing I'll get my draw and be in KS mid Nov.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

rmscustom said:


> That’s the way it sounds to me. But I guess since I’m not a resident I don’t know either. I asked a few times around here but everybody in the know always skates around the question
> 
> I guarantee it’s not the handful of NR muley tags given out that’s wrecked the quality mule deer population.
> 
> ...


You can not shoot a mule deer on an Any Season Tag.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

3dn4jc said:


> Not all Non-Residents have to fill their tags, I have hunted KS twice now and have passed up many bucks residents of KS would love to put a tag on. I had this one under my tree for 10 minutes and 2 others that would bump 150"s in 2018, tag sammaches are part of my out of state diet and will continue to be.
> 
> I just enjoy the experience of meeting new people and hunting out west and KS offers both for me, so Lord willing I'll get my draw and be in KS mid Nov.
> 
> ...


I agree, I have multiple pictures of deer on my phone that are really nice. I pass these deer on public land. I don't fear them as much getting shot in bow season as much as rifle season.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> You can not shoot a mule deer on an Any Season Tag.


Thanks for the info. 
Do I read it right though that every resident gets a either species tag with a archery tag or muzzleloader tag?
Does that apply to a resident rifle tag? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> Not all Non-Residents have to fill their tags, I have hunted KS twice now and have passed up many bucks residents of KS would love to put a tag on. I had this one under my tree for 10 minutes and 2 others that would bump 150"s in 2018, tag sammaches are part of my out of state diet and will continue to be.
> 
> I just enjoy the experience of meeting new people and hunting out west and KS offers both for me, so Lord willing I'll get my draw and be in KS mid Nov.
> 
> ...


Idk but that rear view of that deer should be a shooter on anybody’s list unless your only going after a inch score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> I agree, I have multiple pictures of deer on my phone that are really nice. I pass these deer on public land. I don't fear them as much getting shot in bow season as much as rifle season.


I agree.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Do I read it right though that every resident gets a either species tag with a archery tag or muzzleloader tag?
> Does that apply to a resident rifle tag?
> 
> ...


No....only the archery only tag is valid for either species without a draw


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Do I read it right though that every resident gets a either species tag with a archery tag or muzzleloader tag?
> Does that apply to a resident rifle tag?
> 
> ...


No, that is incorrect. You have to buy that certain tag. It is not a given with every archery or any season/weapon tag. I believe the ML any species is available OTC, like the archery. Only other way is a landowner tenant tag that allows landowners to shoot either species with any weapon on their own land


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

In the days of the internet I find it weird that debates are still made and statements posted on forums that are easily researched facts. If you have hunted Kansas before, especially as NR, you know which website for this current debate.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

BROWNDOWN7 said:


> In the days of the internet I find it weird that debates are still made and statements posted on forums that are easily researched facts. If you have hunted Kansas before, especially as NR, you know which website for this current debate.


In the days of the internet, everyone has become an expert on Kansas deer. Especially people who only have hunted here a handful of times. Kansas changed drastically in 1995, but changes were already rolling before non residents came here. Before 1995, we saw significant changes with antlerless tags and a muzzle loader season. I had 20 years of experience hunting before 95 and 24 years of hunting after 95. Poaching before 1995 was much worse than it is now, so don't throw the old "resident poaching" theory out there. You can't go from a "Resident" draw to "Over the Counter" and "Any Season" tags and expect to keep quality and numbers. Throw in 40,000 Non Resident tags and you will see a decline in quality and quantity, especially with mule deer. There is absolutely no reason to have a season on mule deer does. They should be illegal to harvest just like a hen pheasant.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> In the days of the internet, everyone has become an expert on Kansas deer. Especially people who only have hunted here a handful of times. Kansas changed drastically in 1995, but changes were already rolling before non residents came here. Before 1995, we saw significant changes with antlerless tags and a muzzle loader season. I had 20 years of experience hunting before 95 and 24 years of hunting after 95. Poaching before 1995 was much worse than it is now, so don't throw the old "resident poaching" theory out there. You can't go from a "Resident" draw to "Over the Counter" and "Any Season" tags and expect to keep quality and numbers. Throw in 40,000 Non Resident tags and you will see a decline in quality and quantity, especially with mule deer. There is absolutely no reason to have a season on mule deer does. They should be illegal to harvest just like a hen pheasant.


Try 21,800 NR tags
A whooping 171 of them are either species.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's crazy the amount of tags allocated now. I have hunted Kansas every year since 2000 and when I first started there were about 9-10k non-resident tags available. I think that included the transferrable tags too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

rmscustom said:


> Try 21,800 NR tags
> A whooping 171 of them are either species.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope 49,384 NR Tags. See what I mean about everyone becoming an expert. Just read the report then tell me how many NR Tags were sold 2018-2019. 2019-2020 report not out yet I believe. https://ksoutdoors.com/Services/Res...rveys/Deer/2018-19-Kansas-Deer-Harvest-Report


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

snoman4 said:


> It's crazy the amount of tags allocated now. I have hunted Kansas every year since 2000 and when I first started there were about 9-10k non-resident tags available. I think that included the transferrable tags too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


RMSCUSTOM is dead wrong on the amount of tags. It was 49,384 non resident tags in 2018-2019. 129,863 resident tags.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> RMSCUSTOM is dead wrong on the amount of tags. It was 49,384 non resident tags in 2018-2019. 129,863 resident tags.


Ah tags... Not hunters. My bad. 
Personally I could give two squirts about that antlerless tag that hat gets sent to me and it’ll never get used. 

Still right on the 171 NR mule deer tags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

snoman4 said:


> It's crazy the amount of tags allocated now. I have hunted Kansas every year since 2000 and when I first started there were about 9-10k non-resident tags available. I think that included the transferrable tags too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In 1995, if I remember correctly, they said only 1500 NR Tags would be allocated. Don't worry they said that is all the tags we will allow. They only increased it by 3192%.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> In 1995, if I remember correctly, they said only 1500 NR Tags would be allocated. Don't worry they said that is all the tags we will allow. They only increased it by 3192%.


Yeah... Welcome to 2020. Where hunter numbers are on a steep decline and half the folks need a shoulder fired rifle some call a bow for recruitment of new hunters that is the key to our future as hunters. Makes me wanna puke.
You all don’t know what pressure is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Yeah... Welcome to 2020. Where hunter numbers are on a steep decline[emoji848] and half the folks need a shoulder fired rifle some call a bow for recruitment of new hunters that is the key to our future as hunters. Makes me wanna puke.
> You all don’t know what pressure is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you come to Kansas, custom? You act so nonchalant about the ever increasing number of tags, because when the hunting is shot here, you’ll move on to the next state. I’ve never hunted out of state and never plan to, so I’d say I, and other residents like me, have a little more skin in this game. The last thing I want is deer hunting like you have in your state.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

I’m out on the current talk and apologize for participating in the way this thread has turned in the recent posts. 
If some wanna continue it feel free to start a new one or pm me. 
Sorry I get a little offensive when the finger gets pointed a NR way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Youre always welcome at my fire rmscustom.

Keep preaching pastor, keep preaching.
Romans 15:7
Hebrews 13:2

Kansas Constitution 17. *Property rights of citizens and aliens.* No distinction shall ever be made between citizens of the state of Kansas and the citizens of other states or territories of the United States in reference to property, enjoyment, or descent.

The covid really brings out the true colors of some people.

Just so you know, i only had 1 hunter back out due to personal reasons and the uncertainty of covid. Filled his spot with 1 phone call, have turned away numerous others.
God has blessed me in many ways. Financially, ive been able to pay it forward like never before. All of my work has been the best i can ever recall for this time of year.

Its amazing how many people have been calling Kansas landowners "tax cheats", hoping outfitters will fail, hoping nr hunters are failing so they wont buy a tag.. many many nr hunters have bought points for 21'. Ive seen some resident hunters praise Ks for shutting down the spring turkey season, yet the plan to hunt out of state this year and are buying tags for other states.

Best of success to everyone this fall.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

^^^
This.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Youre always welcome at my fire rmscustom.
> 
> Keep preaching pastor, keep preaching.
> Romans 15:7
> ...


You gonna let custom come hunt with you for free max, or just sip coffee around the fire? Awful big of you!!
Back to my point, custom hunts here because he sees the hunting is low pressure, as non-res tags increase, so will that pressure. Custom also hunts in Iowa, I don’t see him complaining on that state’s threads about their very strict draw process. Of course, I could be wrong on that, perhaps he wants Iowa to bust the barn door open like Kansas has.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

He certainly wouldnt be the 1st James.

The ks tag quota hasnt gone up in 10+yrs, but did actually go down.
NR landowners pay taxes, they are limited to hunting their own land. Land they bought, just like you.
Or they have to enter the draw.. 
NR hunters entering the draw gets them 2 adjacent units if awarded.
They have to select their weapon choice.

The 2019 draw had 24024 1st choice applicants, the entire quota accepts 21816. Thats only 2208 more hunters who actually showed interest in coming.
Its not like theres 10k or 20k more people actually applying for the draw.

The legislature and kdwpt make the rules. Getting angry at NR hunters who are following the rules is rather pointless. How many kdwpt commission meetings have you attended?
The insurance lobbyists, Beef Growers, Farm Bureau,.. theyre all inviting more nr tags.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

My ire isn’t directed at non-res in general. It is directed at Topeka, a point I’ve repeatedly made here and on bowsite. I’ve been to 2 meetings, it was made clear by Mr. Fox at those meetings (that will tell you it’s been a while), that if I wanted change then to direct my efforts toward Topeka, his hands were tied. Fortunately, our rep is a personal friend of mine. Rep. Doug Blex, he is a retired KDWP&T biologist. It’s him who has told me the push in Topeka is for a 3 month any weapon season and otc tags for non-res. He has also said he will keep fighting, but it’s only a matter of time. If/when that happens, custom and others like him will be long gone. And I wouldn’t blame them for leaving.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zmax hunter said:


> He certainly wouldnt be the 1st James.
> 
> The ks tag quota hasnt gone up in 10+yrs, but did actually go down.
> NR landowners pay taxes, they are limited to hunting their own land. Land they bought, just like you.
> ...


Z the way you word things sounds like convincing non residents on AT that only 21816 NR's hunted KS in 2019. That is not accurate. 2018-2019=49,384 NR tags 2017-2018=49,257 NR tags. I think in a previous post you stated that only 12% of the hunters in KS were NR's. That is not true. 38% of tag sales go to NR hunters. It is hard to get numbers from years past because KDWPT does not want the real numbers out there for whatever reason. But the only tag numbers going down are resident tags.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

What percentage of the NR landowner/hunters were born and educated in Ks, but moved away? Some still have many family members here but they dont have "lifetime licenses".
But to Jeff, they should be lumped into his idea of the total number of non-resident tags..
They may be a non-resident, but certainly have a "vested" interest in Kansas.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zmax hunter said:


> What percentage of the NR landowner/hunters were born and educated in Ks, but moved away? Some still have many family members here but they dont have "lifetime licenses".
> But to Jeff, they should be lumped into his idea of the total number of non-resident tags..
> They may be a non-resident, but certainly have a "vested" interest in Kansas.


Non-resident is a non-resident. They don't live here. I don't lump them as NR, the state does that. I was born in Ohio and still have my family there but I don't have a vested interest. Large number of celebrities and outfitters who just buy land here, lease land here, etc just to be guaranteed a tag. When the well runs dry they pack up and leave. I am not lumping you in with those types of leasers. It is the ones like Red Dog Outfitters who leases up 30,000 acres of land that have given outfitters the bad name. He is not a resident nor has ever lived here. Or Kansas Big Buck Outfitters in SEK. I believe he is from Colorado. I watched him get chased out of the local coop one time by a bunch of local farmers. These guys come from other states and lease ground for their outfitter business and then buy a tenant tag for themselves. That vested interest is different from a conservation interest. You asked for a percentage and I don't know the answer. I do know that there were 534 HOL NR Tenant tags sold. I would like to know what percentage of those were outfitters? HOL had 1522 tags and HOL Special were 1167.


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

westksbowhunter said:


> Z the way you word things sounds like convincing non residents on AT that only 21816 NR's hunted KS in 2019. That is not accurate. 2018-2019=49,384 NR tags 2017-2018=49,257 NR tags. I think in a previous post you stated that only 12% of the hunters in KS were NR's. That is not true. 38% of tag sales go to NR hunters. It is hard to get numbers from years past because KDWPT does not want the real numbers out there for whatever reason. But the only tag numbers going down are resident tags.


The number of tags does not equal the number of NR hunters. Many NR's buy additional tags along with their either sex tag. There were over 24000 Antlerless only tags purchased by NR's in 2018/19, but you can't buy WAO tags unless you first go through the draw and get a either sex permit or you are one of the few NR hunt your own land/tenants.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

12 point said:


> The number of tags does not equal the number of NR hunters. Many NR's buy additional tags along with their either sex tag. There were over 24000 Antlerless only tags purchased by NR's in 2018/19, but you can't buy WAO tags unless you first go through the draw and get a either sex permit or you are one of the few NR hunt your own land/tenants.


That is why I said tags and not hunters. In 2017 there were 65,166 non resident hunting licenses sold and 53,321 resident licenses sold. So there are your hunter numbers.


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

westksbowhunter said:


> That is why I said tags and not hunters. In 2017 there were 65,166 non resident hunting licenses sold and 53,321 resident licenses sold. So there are your hunter numbers.


You were talking about quality and quantity of kansas deer, I'm not sure why you posted overall hunting license numbers, but it looks like you forgot to add the 37,218 resident hunt/fish combo licenses. You can PM me if you'd like, I don't want to clog up this thread with this stuff.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Since this is the KS hunting thread and I'd like some positive with all the BS in the world today any of you guys have any cool pics of long beards you got this spring you want to share so I can live vicariously thru you since I cant come out and hunt my land this year for turkeys?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

COelkhunter11 said:


> Since this is the KS hunting thread and I'd like some positive with all the BS in the world today any of you guys have any cool pics of long beards you got this spring you want to share so I can live vicariously thru you since I cant come out and hunt my land this year for turkeys?


Here you go!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Here you go!


Beautiful bird, congrats!


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Awesome man like those Rios!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I Can’t wait to get back to the great state of Kansas next spring and fall. Turkeys and deer.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> Here you go!


Pretty birds. Curious to how their size compares to a Wisco bird? 
For example here is my girls bird from a week ago. 24 1/2lbs which is a pretty good one around here. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

On average they are smaller than easterns, shorter beards, and spurs, but supposed to be more aggressive


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> What percentage of the NR landowner/hunters were born and educated in Ks, but moved away? Some still have many family members here but they dont have "lifetime licenses".
> But to Jeff, they should be lumped into his idea of the total number of non-resident tags..
> They may be a non-resident, but certainly have a "vested" interest in Kansas.


I’m one of those. 
Born and raised in west central Ks, a KSU grad. Left the state for a job. Family has a farm, fourth generation. I hunt there for pheasant, and in 2009 I bought land near the family farm. I get a non res landowner deer tag for that property. Also hunt my my land with my son and brothers for pheasants.
Also, I do not have a lifetime license. Don’t think they were available when I left. And actually I was not aware of the non res deer license, when I bought the land. I bought it for an investment. 
No apology from me.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah..imo, its wrong to lump non resident landowners into a category to try and make the nr numbers more than what they are.
The state has a nr quota for the draw.. its currently been 21816 tags for the draw for numerous years.
A nr landowner or tenant who purchases a "hunt your own land" tag does not legally get to hunt any of the public properties, wiha, or other private lands. Their tag is over the counter, much like that of a resident, also at a reduced price.
Landowners and tenants have to have at least 80 acres.
From what i know, this is exactly what got Spook in trouble. (Hunting on a neighbors property with a HYOL tag).


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zmax hunter said:


> Yeah..imo, its wrong to lump non resident landowners into a category to try and make the nr numbers more than what they are.
> The state has a nr quota for the draw.. its currently been 21816 tags for the draw for numerous years.
> A nr landowner or tenant who purchases a "hunt your own land" tag does not legally get to hunt any of the public properties, wiha, or other private lands. Their tag is over the counter, much like that of a resident, also at a reduced price.
> Landowners and tenants have to have at least 80 acres.
> From what i know, this is exactly what got Spook in trouble. (Hunting on a neighbors property with a HYOL tag).


Well Z your last sentence is exactly why NR landowners are lumped in the NR category. Because they have money and try to do exactly what Spook did. I am so glad you posted that. These rich people and celebrities come in and purchase land to do just what Spook did. And the non resident tenant tag is widely abused.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

All that hate has consumed you.
"Rich people"
"Celebrities"
"Widely abused"

That post stinks to high heaven of envy and jealosy.
I know resident landowners who buy more land, every year.. when they buy it, they control it,. Same goes for a NR landowner.. 

You say youre from Ohio. I would say df06 is more Kansan than youll ever be.. His roots are in Kansas and have been far longer than you Jeff.

Fyi, "rich people" that is, people with money employ me. 
There has undoubtedly been a lot of celebrities charged with a wide variety of crimes.. Spook is the only 1 i know of, charged with using a LOT on the wrong property.

I would be willing to bet far more resident hunters purchase lo/tenant tags, breaking the law... more than non residents.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> All that hate has consumed you.
> "Rich people"
> "Celebrities"
> "Widely abused"
> ...


I was wondering, can a non-res landowner tenant hunt on other ground like a resident landowner tenant? There is a difference for residents between a hunt on your own land tag and a landowner tenant tag.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

12 point said:


> The number of tags does not equal the number of NR hunters. Many NR's buy additional tags along with their either sex tag. There were over 24000 Antlerless only tags purchased by NR's in 2018/19, but you can't buy WAO tags unless you first go through the draw and get a either sex permit or you are one of the few NR hunt your own land/tenants.


The state SELLS each non resident hunter 1 whitetail either sex permit and 1 antlerless only game tag. Its a package deal. Not counting the few "either species" tags... if all 21816 applicants received the 2 tags. Then the total would be 43562 permits. Theoretically, the nr hunters could kill 43562 antlerless deer. Truth is, most hunt for a buck, many eat their tags.

In the end, it doesnt matter how many tags they give.. what matters is how many hunters are successful and fill their tags..

Non residents CANNOT buy additional Whitetail antlerless tags. They only get the 2 tags.
I can buy 1 either sex and 5 antlerless.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Schedule C, No they cannot









https://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Big-Game-Information/Deer


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Schedule C, No they cannot
> 
> View attachment 7149887
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I wonder how many NR people bought 80 acres in Kansas thinking that would get them their tag every year only to find out later that they were restricted to their 80 acres during hunting season? If they bought crop land with no woods they better have a plan B or a bunch of ground blinds.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

westksbowhunter said:


> Well Z your last sentence is exactly why NR landowners are lumped in the NR category. Because they have money and try to do exactly what Spook did. I am so glad you posted that. These rich people and celebrities come in and purchase land to do just what Spook did. And the non resident tenant tag is widely abused.


The rich people comment is of of the lammest comments ever . This is America you have the ability and the got out and make something of yourself and earn a great living , problem is most are lazy and want everything given to them . Its funny people think just cause you have money you don't work hard for it


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

3dn4jc said:


> I wonder how many NR people bought 80 acres in Kansas thinking that would get them their tag every year only to find out later that they were restricted to their 80 acres during hunting season? If they bought crop land with no woods they better have a plan B or a bunch of ground blinds.


A bunch because I believe that's how it started out before they went to the NR HOL permit. 

But I don't think you technically have to own anything if your parents, grandparents or siblings own land I believe you can, hunt it

I'm sure Z will correct me if I'm wrong!!!!!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

zmax hunter said:


> All that hate has consumed you.
> "Rich people"
> "Celebrities"
> "Widely abused"
> ...


Spook put in for the draw and did not draw a tag. So he immediately bought the land that borders the property where the buck lived because it was the only option he had for a tag. He knew he had to hunt the property he purchased yet his greed got to him and he shot the buck on the neighbors property thinking he could get away with it. After that he got caught poaching in another state. And before his KS incident he was caught shooting wolves from an airplane. And then there is this one: https://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/n...est-trophy-deer-poaching-case-kansas-history/


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> Well Z your last sentence is exactly why NR landowners are lumped in the NR category. Because they have money and try to do exactly what Spook did. I am so glad you posted that. These rich people and celebrities come in and purchase land to do just what Spook did. And the non resident tenant tag is widely abused.


 I don’t know about the rest of the NR’s, but it’s getting old being lumped in with the celebrity hunters ala Spook Spann, Chris Bracket, and Greg Ritz. 

It’s about time you find another axe to grind with respect to blaming all us NR hunters for all the negative things that have happened to Kansas deer hunting. You got that dead horse beat to a pulp by now.


----------



## Hammer237 (Jan 26, 2019)

nyyotekiller said:


> i don’t know about the rest of the nr’s, but it’s getting old being lumped in with the celebrity hunters ala spook spann, chris bracket, and greg ritz.
> 
> It’s about time you find another axe to grind with respect to blaming all us nr hunters for all the negative things that have happened to kansas deer hunting. You got that dead horse beat to a pulp by now.




this!


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

And I’ll third that !


----------



## Turkey Creek (Feb 19, 2009)

How does the state of Kansas verify you are a landowner when purchasing a tag, resident or nonresident? I own land In Kansas and have been asked how many acres and what county the land is in when purchasing my tag over the counter. I show no proof of owning the land (property tax receipt, etc). What keeps a resident or nonresident from just saying they own land and buying a tag every year? Resident would save a few dollars and a nonresident can be assured a tag every year. Seems like a loophole that needs closed.


----------



## Samson33 (Oct 12, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> I don’t know about the rest of the NR’s, but it’s getting old being lumped in with the celebrity hunters ala Spook Spann, Chris Bracket, and Greg Ritz.
> 
> It’s about time you find another axe to grind with respect to blaming all us NR hunters for all the negative things that have happened to Kansas deer hunting. You got that dead horse beat to a pulp by now.


Yep. He’s painting with a very broad brush.


----------



## BROWNDOWN7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Turkey Creek said:


> How does the state of Kansas verify you are a landowner when purchasing a tag, resident or nonresident? I own land In Kansas and have been asked how many acres and what county the land is in when purchasing my tag over the counter. I show no proof of owning the land (property tax receipt, etc). What keeps a resident or nonresident from just saying they own land and buying a tag every year? Resident would save a few dollars and a
> nonresident can be assured a tag every year. Seems like a loophole that needs closed.


This is the same thing Spook Spann thought. You should try it. It worked out for him.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Turkey Creek said:


> How does the state of Kansas verify you are a landowner when purchasing a tag, resident or nonresident? I own land In Kansas and have been asked how many acres and what county the land is in when purchasing my tag over the counter. I show no proof of owning the land (property tax receipt, etc). What keeps a resident or nonresident from just saying they own land and buying a tag every year? Resident would save a few dollars and a nonresident can be assured a tag every year. Seems like a loophole that needs closed.


interesting point.


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

zmax hunter said:


> The state SELLS each non resident hunter 1 whitetail either sex permit and 1 antlerless only game tag. Its a package deal. Not counting the few "either species" tags... if all 21816 applicants received the 2 tags. Then the total would be 43562 permits. Theoretically, the nr hunters could kill 43562 antlerless deer. Truth is, most hunt for a buck, many eat their tags.
> 
> In the end, it doesnt matter how many tags they give.. what matters is how many hunters are successful and fill their tags..
> 
> ...


Actually, non residents can purchase up to 5 Whitetail Antlerless Only tags if they first were successful in the draw. But your right, most tend to only hunt bucks.


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

This nr discussion comes up every year at this time. Its getting real old.
I'm a damn mailman from Minnesota who works his butt off the whole year so I can take my vacation time to do what I love each November.
Some people vacation in Hawaii or Jamaica. I prefer a tree in South Central Kansas.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Chuck N said:


> This nr discussion comes up every year at this time. Its getting real old.
> I'm a damn mailman from Minnesota who works his butt off the whole year so I can take my vacation time to do what I love each November.
> Some people vacation in Hawaii or Jamaica. I prefer a tree in South Central Kansas.


Do not even go to Kansas Bowsite some of the guys here are on there and some of the guys there are even worse. 
I was a member of the Kansas Bowhunters for 20 years, won a lifetime hunters license at the KBA Convention back in 1990ish, due to work moved out of state in 1993.
I have more issues with the residents then the NR hunters. Mainly shooting all the does when the population is way down in the area I hunt.
I found a resident hunter in my tree stand one day. He got down and showed me a picture of a monster buck he took a picture of that was "heading your way" back in September. I told him that since then youth season, doe season muzzeloading season have already occured, who knows if he got shot or where that buck may be. Nice guy but he was trespassing.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I don't have a problem with Non Residents. What I have a problem with is the way our state manages and regulates deer hunting in this state. And not just the way it manages non resident hunting, but residents as well. I don't like the any season tag that we have for residents nor do I like the early muzzle loader season that began for residents long before 1995. The process of buying landowner and tenant tags for both residents and non residents needs to be addressed. Anyone with a P.O. Box can walk into to wal-mart and buy a tag. Those tags need to be purchased at the county courthouse.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Chuck N said:


> This nr discussion comes up every year at this time. Its getting real old.
> I'm a damn mailman from Minnesota who works his butt off the whole year so I can take my vacation time to do what I love each November.
> Some people vacation in Hawaii or Jamaica. I prefer a tree in South Central Kansas.


It’s the same on any forum with any whitetail destination state. Residents frustrated with their state. Even Iowa residents, who have the most resident friendly deer regulations of any Midwest state, get chapped when they hear of non-resident tag increases. Try going to one of their forums and say a non-res landowner should be guaranteed a tag because they pay property taxes and see how popular you are. Lol


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Does are starting to fawn. In the first three pics I had a couple get a little testy with each other last night.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Subscribed...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pics Hawk. It's good to see some does with ears not covered with ticks.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

KSQ2 the ticks are already getting bad this year.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It could be a really rough year for ticks Hawk. All of the moisture isn’t hurting them for sure.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

My brother-in-law took some pics of a sick doe yesterday just outside Tyro (near Coffeyville and Independence). He contacted a KDWP biologist friend of his and the conclusion was EHD. Seems awfully early for that. The biologist said they are worried it could be a bad year for it.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Can a big rain take care of the problem by providing more water sources, or is the only salvation to a bad outbreak of EHD a hard frost? If that's the case, the outlook is downright discouraging.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> Can a big rain take care of the problem by providing more water sources, or is the only salvation to a bad outbreak of EHD a hard frost? If that's the case, the outlook is downright discouraging.


Who said we even have an outbreak of EHD? It certainly isn't happening out here.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Who said we even have an outbreak of EHD? It certainly isn't happening out here.


Ok, thanks west I feel much better now...


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> Ok, thanks west I feel much better now...


I just don't think we should be painting a picture of wide spread EHD on an assumption of one or two deer.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> I just don't think we should be painting a picture of wide spread EHD on an assumption of one or two deer.


I believe it is quite common knowledge that ehd is a local issue most times. The severe outbreak in IA only covered 2 counties last year. What makes this year different is it’s June, not August or September. If it’s enough of a concern that KDWP biologists are worried, I think that is worth noting. The doe pictured is less than a mile from my home. The buck pictured in the other thread was in Greenwood county.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> I believe it is quite common knowledge that ehd is a local issue most times. The severe outbreak in IA only covered 2 counties last year. What makes this year different is it’s June, not August or September. If it’s enough of a concern that KDWP biologists are worried, I think that is worth noting. The doe pictured is less than a mile from my home. The buck pictured in the other thread was in Greenwood county.


I have read nothing where KDWPT Biologist are worried!!!! The buck was found along a major highway.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Uhh, did you read what I wrote? KDWP BIOLOGIST


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> Uhh, did you read what I wrote? KDWP BIOLOGIST


Yes like I said I have read nothing released from the KDWPT just rumors on here. It may very well be that there is EHD is Kansas but I am not going to get my information 3rd hand on AT. I urge anyone who is concerned to contact the KDWPT. I will call them in the morning to confirm the gossip.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> Yes like I said I have read nothing released from the KDWPT just rumors on here. It may very well be that there is EHD is Kansas but I am not going to get my information 3rd hand on AT. I urge anyone who is concerned to contact the KDWPT. I will call them in the morning to confirm the gossip.


Sounds good, and I will continue to ask people keep an eye out.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

One more thing west, my brother-in-law worked for the KDWP for 2 years. He was the maintenance manager for Elk City lake. He has a lot of connections with department people. I would imagine talk amongst local biologists would preface any official statement by weeks, in not months. I’m trying to think back when EHD devastated our area in ‘11 and ‘12, whether or not the KDWPT ever made any statements. I honesty cannot remember.


----------



## D&Mbowhunters (Sep 26, 2018)

Might slow it down but not going to stop it. Stagnant, warm, dirty shallow water (like the edge of a cow pond) is where the insects that spread it hatch/mature. so a big rain would help the issue some but your not going to fix the issue that easily in most circumstances. I would assume a early frost would be the main thing needed. The issue I dont think has so much to do with a lack of water to drink but rather the kind of habitat that hot dry weather provides (muddy shallow stagnant water) for the insects that transmit it.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

The dry weather may cause EHD but the rabbits, jack rabbits, quail, and pheasants thrive in milder weather. It is nice seeing all the little rabbits and jack rabbits and we should have a great pheasant hatch. The last several years, heavy rain has really hurt upland game and turkeys. More to life and nature than just deer. While one species may suffer others thrive. We needed a dry spell after last years record rains in May.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I spoke with a local retired KDWP biologist this evening, he also happens to be my favorite representative in Topeka. Anyway, he said he hasn’t heard anything about ehd cases as of yet, but the very wet spring followed by a very dry summer could spell major trouble. He said the high number of insects are already out there, thanks to the wet spring; if it gets dry enough to begin to congregate the deer and the insects, look out.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> I spoke with a local retired KDWP biologist this evening, he also happens to be my favorite representative in Topeka. Anyway, he said he hasn’t heard anything about ehd cases as of yet, but the very wet spring followed by a very dry summer could spell major trouble. He said the high number of insects are already out there, thanks to the wet spring; if it gets dry enough to begin to congregate the deer and the insects, look out.


The insects are what keep turkey, pheasant and quail chicks alive. Bring em on!!!!! Just watched a piece on KSN saying that vistors at state parks has doubled this year. Last very few people fished due to flooding at state parks.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

All I can say is follow this page if you have any interest in hunting Kansas this year.

https://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/CurrentMap/StateDroughtMonitor.aspx?KS


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Matte those counties listed as severe drought are producing outstanding wheat. Test weights are outstanding in my county which is listed as severe drought. Western Kansas is supposed to be dry. We sure don't want a repeat of last spring and summer.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Has EHD ever been an issue in western Kansas? The number of insects pales in comparison to that of eastern Kansas.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I lived in Cherokee County for 35 years and I would say there isn't a big difference in insects. However mosquito's are much worse in western Kansas. EHD doesn't really come out this far however people will tell you Blue Tongue wiped them out.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Special hunts are now posted for the fall/winter season


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

First decent buck I have on trail cam. Decent 9. I took a couple cell phone pics while I was there last week of better bucks. I’m interested to see how much more this deer will grow. Any guesses?


----------



## sitO (Jul 4, 2020)

Do you feel they're fully trained yet?


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Mark2180 said:


> View attachment 7200695
> View attachment 7200697
> 
> 
> First decent buck I have on trail cam. Decent 9. I took a couple cell phone pics while I was there last week of better bucks. I’m interested to see how much more this deer will grow. Any guesses?


Deer won’t grow much. Width is done. Gonna add some length to tines and main beam. Looks like really good 2yr old or maybe a ok 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I saw him in person and I thought 2 but who knows. 

To the post above you can see the tube is empty. Feeder hasn’t been filled in a couple years. I put a couple of mineral blocks though.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Look fully trained to me Sito.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I see a ton of guys hunting over corn in Kansas especially on TV, but I see no reason to need to go that route and would never hunt that way. 

The hunting in Kansas is SO good that it seems foolish to me. YMMV

Starting to get excited for my trip out in November and praying that Covid doesn't become an issue.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Tempus fugit, looks like about 7 weeks to go.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Kansas' Gov. Kelly is threatening to go back to phase 2, which would mean closing businesses again. I'm betting that kind of action would mean no non-res hunting this fall. Much of the state is not happy at all about her possible plan, so hopefully sanity will prevail; but with her, I wouldn't count on it. She just might be deluded enough to think shutting everything down again will make things better.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

KSQ2 said:


> Kansas' Gov. Kelly is threatening to go back to phase 2, which would mean closing businesses again. I'm betting that kind of action would mean no non-res hunting this fall. Much of the state is not happy at all about her possible plan, so hopefully sanity will prevail; but with her, I wouldn't count on it. She just might be deluded enough to think shutting everything down again will make things better.


If cases continue to climb you can bet she will shut it down. After she lost to the State Board of Education, she is coming out with guns a blazing. She will will shut down hunting and anything else she can. The liberals want to slow the economy as much as possible before November. Your wrong in that you say she thinks "it will make things better". That is not the case at all. She thinks it will change the election.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

westksbowhunter said:


> If cases continue to climb you can bet she will shut it down. After she lost to the State Board of Education, she is coming out with guns a blazing. She will will shut down hunting and anything else she can. The liberals want to slow the economy as much as possible before November. Your wrong in that you say she thinks "it will make things better". That is not the case at all. She thinks it will change the election.


You might be right, wonder if she has designs/delusions of grandeur like Sebidiot heading to Washington?


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking at the most current Covid map of Kansas it doesn’t appear that there are that many cases in the state outside of Kansas City? Surprised that the governor would be looking at closing things down with regards to the numbers that I see. 

Are there mandatory face covering orders in place out there currently?


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

NYyotekiller said:


> Looking at the most current Covid map of Kansas it doesn’t appear that there are that many cases in the state outside of Kansas City? Surprised that the governor would be looking at closing things down with regards to the numbers that I see.
> 
> Are there mandatory face covering orders in place out there currently?


She shut down the state the first time because of KC metro. She also issued an EO for masks but there was a stipulation that counties could opt out. Majority of counties around me told her to get bent pretty much. She’s infatuated with KC and does whatever they tell her to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> She shut down the state the first time because of KC metro. She also issued an EO for masks but there was a stipulation that counties could opt out. Majority of counties around me told her to get bent pretty much. She’s infatuated with KC and does whatever they tell her to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, she’s an idiot, and I mean that in the most pleasant, positive way possible. In other words, it’s just a sad fact.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Yep, she’s an idiot, and I mean that in the most pleasant, positive way possible. In other words, it’s just a sad fact.


Agreed. When she expanded the stay at home order for the entire state back in April or May I lost it. Especially when she went on one of her press briefs and said she made the decision with input from mayors in the KC metro. At that point I was like yea she don’t care about the entire state. Just liberal Johnson and Wyandotte county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

This one looks great, wish I had a better picture of him.









Couple pictures of a funking looking 11.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

The first one looks like a real giant.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jun 20, 2019)

That first guy is a tank! Nice bucks


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

^^ Nice!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Great looking buck in that first pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

As usual I'm late to this party...have had about double the does I usually have through the summer months this year, and mostly young bucks, which is par for the course on my farm. Mid to late September will start picking up more mature bucks on camera historically. Excited to hang a stand on a piece of our ground that I have neglected the past few years, being as the stand I've been glued to has produced me 2 studs the last 3 years. It's a 50 of tall and thick CRP on the west side of the 80 with 30 in corn on the east, it's cut in half my a spring fed creek with just enough timber to keep deer concealed. Walked to last winter to cut some locust and it looked like fight club down there about every small tree in a couple hundred yard stretch was shredded. Everything so far looks like it's going to be a good season!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Mankato and Jewell got hammered last night.







>


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow that's unreal sorry for everyone out there. Hope it didn't destroy much of the crops or the fawn crop.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

That's crazy! Some of the biggest hail I've ever seen.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

In to get updates on non-res hunting. Suppose to go this season - hoping it doesn't get closed down.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

That is some serious hail!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

that looks about what I grand Cherokee looked like after a serious hailstorm. They did not total it, but $20,000 later it ran and looked brand new for another 6 years before we sold it


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Decided to set a couple cameras today..
Got the 1st one set.. 
15ish mile drive to the next property..
Walked in where i had some studs on cam last year, 32 minutes after i walked out.. notification hits my phone..lol


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

1st pic.. its like hes watching me leave, ha


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 7263304


That's a good deer. 

Have you had good luck with those Covert cell cams?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The coverts are expensive, but seem to work well, the ap works well too.
I have 3 with verizon.. need 3 with att.. i know the att works on some of my farms where the verizon doesnt.
Seems to be some cheaper options..


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great deer Zmax!!! And yep those coverts are awesome! 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Mathews VXR
BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Brian, is that the property where you had pics of that giant last year? Did anyone ever get that deer?


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

zmax nice deer good luck


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The covert will send about 5 seconds of video.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

zmax hunter said:


> The covert will send about 5 seconds of video.


That's quite the stud!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't wait to get back out there next year.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Who’s seeing any signs of mountain lions out there?

I saw T-bone, Travis Turner, posted a game camera picture of a big cat on his Instagram page this past week. This was in South Central Kansas near Greensburg I believe. That’s only a few hours south of where I hunt and was wondering if anyone near there had seen any or any sign of any mountain lions? Definitely not a good thing for the local deer and turkey populations that’s for sure.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

3rd yr of history with this buck.
I cant stress "milo" enough, especially in a few weeks as the soybeans start maturing and dying..


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

This pic was 8:09p, tonight.. temp 84.
Evening hunts in the early season have been good to me. 
I find them bedding down out in soybeans or milo, there seems to be a lot less flies, skeeters, gnats.. out in the crops.. as opposed to near timber..


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree Brian that milo is very underrated in early season. My outfitter neighbor puts clients in the back of a pickup glassing fields slowly then stalks them. He's considering getting a hi rise like in south Texas for driving and glassing.


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice deer Zmax!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great buck Zmax. Unfortunately we have no milo planted anywhere near us. Our beans were planted later than the beans on the neighbors. The deer are in the beans, even during daytime. I watched some yesterday midday while mowing pasture. And I know they’re in the standing corn. Evening buck activity has been much better than morning activity. With all the bucks I’ve been watching I haven’t seen any sign yet of velvet shedding. Over the last two days I have seen a couple of three year old bucks do some straight neck sniffing and stiff leg jabbing at does and the does are starting to get nervous around them. Nothing serious yet. And the fawns are losing spots and a majority of deer have already shed their summer coats. Just a sign that fall is coming.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Bucks were moving this evening, several smaller ones came thru.. then this big 6


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

A few minutes later, this 8 joined him.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Next up, a 7x 6 or 7. The G6 might make an inch.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

A few minutes later, this mature buck made his 2020 debut appearance.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Zmax looks like you a few smaller deer around


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Keep them coming Zmax


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good looking bucks Zmax! I’m going with the no camera approach again this year. I seemed to enjoy hunting much more last year when I stepped into the stand and every time felt like this first hunt of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Milkweed pods are ready for harvest.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Milkweed pods are ready for harvest.
> View attachment 7266891


They are the best wind checkers out there.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well got 2 cams set up on 2 properties. Picked out a tree on one property that I am going to move a stand to. Hopefully be able to do that next weekend.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Got a good one on cam hoping he sticks around till I make it out there


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good one Brian. Looking forward to traveling back down!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great deer fellas, keep the pics coming!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Got a good one on cam hoping he sticks around till I make it out there
> View attachment 7269890





mlawsonhunts said:


> Got a good one on cam hoping he sticks around till I make it out there
> View attachment 7269890


Good luck with that giant brother!!


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Got a good one on cam hoping he sticks around till I make it out there
> View attachment 7269890


Any guesses on score? I’m thinking 165ish I have other angles I’m guessing 18-20” inside spread


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Any guesses on score? I’m thinking 165ish I have other angles I’m guessing 18-20” inside spread


I would think the mass would pull him over the 170 mark

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Here one we got roaming the place.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Here is a few more on my place.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I’ve seen a good number of bucks over the last few days and not one has shed velvet yet. It’s time. Anyone seeing bucks that have shed? I did watch a big wide 8 work a licking branch and make a scrape under a tree in the back yard right before daylight this morning. And the does now part like the Red Sea for Moses when a buck walks through.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Got a few who shed last week


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Also caught one mid shed


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

cruizerjoy said:


> View attachment 7270161
> 
> Here one we got roaming the place.


That’s a cool buck.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

My three biggest bucks shed the night of August 24th. I thought that was early but 80% of the bucks were shed by September 1st.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like Kanas has had a great growing season. 

Good luck to you all that get to hunt those big fella's


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I finally saw a 3 year old buck last night that had shed his velvet. He still had some blood on his antlers. The other three bucks with him were still in full velvet. Not many deer after daylight today and no shed bucks. Cows are back in the pasture behind the house and the deer are just not comfortable being near them.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

So not archery, but my oldest son got a buck of a lifetime tonight. 

I should start by saying I'm very proud of both my boys as they both played a big part in this story. 

My youngest (12 year old) had this buck in front of him yesterday but at 250 yards, didn't feel comfortable taking the shot. I was incredibly impressed with his willingness not to take a risky shot at a beautiful animal. He called this buck "his dream buck"

So tonight he had football practice and while he was reluctant at first (lol) he was considerate enough to "let" his older brother have a chance at him tonight. 

We were fortunate enough to see him come out in the same spot. We watched (and I filmed) this buck feed in the beans for probably 10 minutes. My oldest made an excellent shot on him and tagged out on a buck of a lifetime!!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Fantastic! Lots of character!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! Congrats to him. Those are the size that attract hunters to Kansas.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ! Congratulations to you and both your sons.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats, that is a stud!


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

One son owes the other😁


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

kybeau said:


> So not archery, but my oldest son got a buck of a lifetime tonight.
> 
> I should start by saying I'm very proud of both my boys as they both played a big part in this story.
> 
> ...


Cool looking antlers


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

So I put the tape on him, and rough scored him at 195 5/8

It's gonna be really tough for my son to top this one... He may be ruined lol. 

Here is another pic and a short clip of him. Sorry the footage is poor, I just had time to video the playback monitor on my camera...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Most bucks have now shed velvet since the 8th. I caught this one jumping the pasture fence yesterday during the last rain. He shed velvet on the 9th and I got a photo while he was shedding rain drops as well.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

As usual, great pic Hawkfarm


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Had a 160 or so (could he the one I posted pictures of earlier) 8 yards away from me tonight. He needed to take 3 more steps to reach my opening, but he turned around and walked away. I think he might have smelled my ground scent being so close.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Hawkfarm said:


> Most bucks have now shed velvet since the 8th. I caught this one jumping the pasture fence yesterday during the last rain. He shed velvet on the 9th and I got a photo while he was shedding rain drops as well.


Great photo.


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

kybeau said:


> So I put the tape on him, and rough scored him at 195 5/8
> 
> It's gonna be really tough for my son to top this one... He may be ruined lol.
> 
> ...


Awesome deer. Congrats to your sons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

So far I have this guy running around that really catches the eye.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, October is upon us!! 

A couple of slammers were put down during muzzleloader season near me.

I haven't got much on cams yet, some young bucks so far. Made some mock scrapes over the last couple of weeks. Made a homemade ground blind at a spot that didn't have any good trees to be able to hunt with a north wind.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Get em Griz. They’re on acorns right now on us. If you have oaks hunt them. And they’re slamming my wheat food plots which have come up really nicely this year. The standard buck to buck greeting now is raised hair and laid back ears at 30 paces.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Got it done on Sunday


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Awesome!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

dusters84 said:


> Got it done on Sunday


Very nice!!!
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats. Great buck.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

dusters84 said:


> Got it done on Sunday


Really nice deer. 
congratulations.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

That’s an awesome buck! Congrats!!! Love the height and main beams


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Mathews VXR
BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

dusters84 said:


> Got it done on Sunday


That's a great deer! Congratulations.

The smile says it all.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Huge buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

dusters84 said:


> Got it done on Sunday


congrats
need the story or a story


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dafis said:


> congrats
> need the story or a story


What's the story on corps gating off public land at kanopolis?


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

dusters84 said:


> Got it done on Sunday


I’d definitely say you did! Holy smokes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> What's the story on corps gating off public land at kanopolis?


I have not been out there this year due to the covid thing, where they gate off at? The bottoms? or Mushroom?
North across the river from the bottoms?
A couple years ago they put a road to the river west of the girl scout camp. A buddy of mine use to hunt right where they put the parking lot or right to the west of the parking lot.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dafis said:


> I have not been out there this year due to the covid thing, where they gate off at? The bottoms? or Mushroom?
> North across the river from the bottoms?
> A couple years ago they put a road to the river west of the girl scout camp. A buddy of mine use to hunt right where they put the parking lot or right to the west of the parking lot.


The bottoms is foot traffic only. I have since learned they're flooding it for a water refuge


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> The bottoms is foot traffic only. I have since learned they're flooding it for a water refuge


 That does not surprise me as it has naturally flooded the last 2 years.The COE have decimated the wildlife habitat in the bottoms. Left about 20 yards of trees along the river and that is about it. Use to be good for a few 150 inch deer coming across from the goose refuge, plus use to be loaded with pheasants. Last year hunters lost the walk in hunting at the upper end of Thompson Creek to some guys who have it leased now. They had wall tents and 3-5 trucks when I drove by last year.


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dafis said:


> congrats
> need the story or a story


Don't normally hunt morning in early October but I wasn't seeing much on the fields at night so decided to give Sunday morning a shot as it called for a colder morning. Had never been to this spot before but it looked really good on maps. Climbed to the top of a ridge hoping to catch transition between two likely bedding areas. I was setup on the top of the ridge and he came by 30 yards downhill walking sidehill going real slow. Took him 10 minutes to make it 20 yards for my one opening in some really thick stuff. I actually thought I missed him as he just walked off when I shot. I was fuming up in the stand for two hours until I got down and found blood. Followed the blood trail 15 yards but there were no bubbles in the red blood so I wasn't sure of the hit. Since I didn't have a truck with me and wasn't sure of the hit I just backed out. Came back that afternoon and found him 15 yards past where I left off.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations dusters84 !

Share a picture with us.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

dkkarr said:


> Congratulations dusters84 !
> 
> Share a picture with us.


Scroll up

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

In the last couple of days I’ve seen new mature bucks show up on cams both after dark and in daylight. I’m also seeing a few of the young bucks start harassing does. On us there’s been a lot more visible deer activity in the mornings versus the evenings, probably due to the higher afternoon temperatures. Acorns still are the No 1 preferred food source. Good luck if you get out after them.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Wear yoour orange Doe rifle season starts tomorrow thru Monday, I have no idea why? I cannot believe the have 2-3 weeks of anterless rifle after the first of the year while the antlers are falling off. plus I do not know of places with to many deer especialy with all the flooding last year making them easy pickens


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

It's still necessary in some parts of the state


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

hntnksn said:


> It's still necessary in some parts of the state
> View attachment 7288261


My leases and the ground around me looks the same as your pic. Does are in abundance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> My leases and the ground around me looks the same as your pic. Does are in abundance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that. I've had more does on camera than I have ever had in recent history.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

JWilson90 said:


> My leases and the ground around me looks the same as your pic. Does are in abundance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always had lots of deer. But since the MLB crew and outfitters have leased everything around me the doe population has exploded.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> I've always had lots of deer. But since the MLB crew and outfitters have leased everything around me the doe population has exploded.


How many doe tags does a resident get?


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

pinwheeled said:


> How many doe tags does a resident get?


4 in my area.
But I'm the only resident hunter in 4 square miles.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> 4 in my area.
> But I'm the only resident hunter in 4 square miles.


Nice, You can fill your freezer help the heard and still be picky as you want on a buck.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Last year I was driving around Kanopolis Lake during the doe season and every parking lot had vehicles in them and people parked along the roads. Talked to some KC guys who had just dragged 2 does to their truck, They said they come here every year for doe season as they do not want to shoot does where they normally hunt... The LA guys next where I hunt had 12 youths last year for youth season and 10 guys came up just for the doe season. After a few days my brother said. "I have not seeen a doe yet"


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Our local herd is bound to be thinned this year. Our neighbor counted 24 hunters that he knows of who will be hunting on the two of us and within a one mile radius of our adjoining farms, archery and gun. 6 archers on me. I can remember being the only archer for 5+ sections here. Not any more.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

hntnksn said:


> 4 in my area.
> But I'm the only resident hunter in 4 square miles.


The only resident hunter! That’s wild man. I haven’t checked the regs for doe tags but I believe last year it was 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

JWilson90 said:


> The only resident hunter! That’s wild man. I haven’t checked the regs for doe tags but I believe last year it was 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you could be right on it being 6. Last I knew it was 4.


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe someday when its not 80 degrees we can all go hunting. LOL! looks like a good cold front Thursday night might sit Friday AM see whats happening. 

Good Luck out there


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I’m thinking of going out Friday morning too with the cold front. Been is quarantine for 10 days. Been doing a lot of fishing with the warm weather but now is the time to get ready to hunt.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good luck to all you guys this year. My brother and I fell in the small percentage of NRs that didn’t draw a KS tag this year. Definitely a heart breaker. We had a good run, and there’s always a maybe next year. Wishing all of you the best. I will live vicariously through y’all this November...

Aim small, miss small...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good luck to all you guys this year. My brother and I fell in the small percentage of NRs that didn’t draw a KS tag this year. Definitely a heart breaker. We had a good run, and there’s always a maybe next year. Wishing all of you the best. I will live vicariously through y’all this November...

Aim small, miss small...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> I've always had lots of deer. But since the MLB crew and outfitters have leased everything around me the doe population has exploded.


What mlb crew?


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

NC Kansas said:


> What mlb crew?


I'm assuming Major League Bowhunter is what he is talking about

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

NC Kansas said:


> What mlb crew?


Chipper and Duff and whoever else is running with them


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

I've had a 2 year quest for this deer. Last year I had a ton of pictures of him and the only time I saw him in person was 2 hours after I had filled my buck tag in Dec and was doe hunting. I took video with my cell phone from 30 yards for a solid 5 minutes of him and wished him well hoping he would make it another year as I knew he was getting really old. Well this year I saved up a bunch of vacation and was ready to chase him hard after he had shown back up on camera, I had a really good general idea of his bedding area and knew I needed a North wind to do it if it was ever going to happen. I hunt in a deep draw that the wind swirls in BAD and I knew I needed a day with a strong wind to sneak in but laying down in the evening so my scent wouldn't swirl so badly. Last night fit the bill perfect, took a couple hours vacation and was in the stand at 3 and at 4:40 my buck season was over.....Got alot of vacation time to fish now I guess and there are always some does to have at. Might even take up goose hunting again this season now. Pretty exciting to get an old mature deer you have targeted specifically no matter how big they are. I haven't scored him, I will eventually, score isn't the most important thing to me but I'm sure he's going to be my biggest bow kill to date. And i turned my garage beer fridge into a meat locker for now, worked out great! 
travis


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

kseliteshootr said:


> I've had a 2 year quest for this deer. Last year I had a ton of pictures of him and the only time I saw him in person was 2 hours after I had filled my buck tag in Dec and was doe hunting. I took video with my cell phone from 30 yards for a solid 5 minutes of him and wished him well hoping he would make it another year as I knew he was getting really old. Well this year I saved up a bunch of vacation and was ready to chase him hard after he had shown back up on camera, I had a really good general idea of his bedding area and knew I needed a North wind to do it if it was ever going to happen. I hunt in a deep draw that the wind swirls in BAD and I knew I needed a day with a strong wind to sneak in but laying down in the evening so my scent wouldn't swirl so badly. Last night fit the bill perfect, took a couple hours vacation and was in the stand at 3 and at 4:40 my buck season was over.....Got alot of vacation time to fish now I guess and there are always some does to have at. Might even take up goose hunting again this season now. Pretty exciting to get an old mature deer you have targeted specifically no matter how big they are. I haven't scored him, I will eventually, score isn't the most important thing to me but I'm sure he's going to be my biggest bow kill to date. And i turned my garage beer fridge into a meat locker for now, worked out great!
> travis
> View attachment 7291672
> View attachment 7291672
> ...


Awesome story and congrats on a dandy buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

kseliteshootr said:


> I've had a 2 year quest for this deer. Last year I had a ton of pictures of him and the only time I saw him in person was 2 hours after I had filled my buck tag in Dec and was doe hunting. I took video with my cell phone from 30 yards for a solid 5 minutes of him and wished him well hoping he would make it another year as I knew he was getting really old. Well this year I saved up a bunch of vacation and was ready to chase him hard after he had shown back up on camera, I had a really good general idea of his bedding area and knew I needed a North wind to do it if it was ever going to happen. I hunt in a deep draw that the wind swirls in BAD and I knew I needed a day with a strong wind to sneak in but laying down in the evening so my scent wouldn't swirl so badly. Last night fit the bill perfect, took a couple hours vacation and was in the stand at 3 and at 4:40 my buck season was over.....Got alot of vacation time to fish now I guess and there are always some does to have at. Might even take up goose hunting again this season now. Pretty exciting to get an old mature deer you have targeted specifically no matter how big they are. I haven't scored him, I will eventually, score isn't the most important thing to me but I'm sure he's going to be my biggest bow kill to date. And i turned my garage beer fridge into a meat locker for now, worked out great!
> travis
> View attachment 7291672
> View attachment 7291672
> ...


Congrats on getting it done brother. Heck of a crazy rack and long beams on him.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

kseliteshootr said:


> I've had a 2 year quest for this deer. Last year I had a ton of pictures of him and the only time I saw him in person was 2 hours after I had filled my buck tag in Dec and was doe hunting. I took video with my cell phone from 30 yards for a solid 5 minutes of him and wished him well hoping he would make it another year as I knew he was getting really old. Well this year I saved up a bunch of vacation and was ready to chase him hard after he had shown back up on camera, I had a really good general idea of his bedding area and knew I needed a North wind to do it if it was ever going to happen. I hunt in a deep draw that the wind swirls in BAD and I knew I needed a day with a strong wind to sneak in but laying down in the evening so my scent wouldn't swirl so badly. Last night fit the bill perfect, took a couple hours vacation and was in the stand at 3 and at 4:40 my buck season was over.....Got alot of vacation time to fish now I guess and there are always some does to have at. Might even take up goose hunting again this season now. Pretty exciting to get an old mature deer you have targeted specifically no matter how big they are. I haven't scored him, I will eventually, score isn't the most important thing to me but I'm sure he's going to be my biggest bow kill to date. And i turned my garage beer fridge into a meat locker for now, worked out great!
> travis
> View attachment 7291672
> View attachment 7291672
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Very nice buck


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Headed out for a few days. Mostly scouting for the next few weeks but still have a doe and buck tag to fill. My first hunt I saw a lot of does. That was a while ago so let’s see if things have changed.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone doing any light rattling? No full on fights but just clank the horns together a bit and see what might show up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on a great deer!!

I sat out this morning for the first hunt of the year. Had 5 bucks and a momma and 2 yearlings go by before 9:00. Most bucks were small but I had one at 7 yards broadside that would go around 140” 9 pointer.

The neighbor showed up and started working on fence so I got down.

Great morning hunt. Another cold front for Sunday so everyone better get out there!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great hunt Griz. Good luck when you get out again. I’ve only seen two mature bucks In the last week to 10 days and not many on the cams, with the few there being at night. I’ve been watching some young bucks do some light sparring and then move the does around. Lots of acorns on the ground. Beans are being picked and corn is in. One of my food plots of wheat and brassicas has been eaten into the ground and then finished off from the drought. I’ll have to replant it again this year. I expect to see a lot more daylight activity with the cooler temps next week and as we come up to the end of October. Saddle up it’s about to get real! What we’ve waited all year for.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

kseliteshootr said:


> I've had a 2 year quest for this deer. Last year I had a ton of pictures of him and the only time I saw him in person was 2 hours after I had filled my buck tag in Dec and was doe hunting. I took video with my cell phone from 30 yards for a solid 5 minutes of him and wished him well hoping he would make it another year as I knew he was getting really old. Well this year I saved up a bunch of vacation and was ready to chase him hard after he had shown back up on camera, I had a really good general idea of his bedding area and knew I needed a North wind to do it if it was ever going to happen. I hunt in a deep draw that the wind swirls in BAD and I knew I needed a day with a strong wind to sneak in but laying down in the evening so my scent wouldn't swirl so badly. Last night fit the bill perfect, took a couple hours vacation and was in the stand at 3 and at 4:40 my buck season was over.....Got alot of vacation time to fish now I guess and there are always some does to have at. Might even take up goose hunting again this season now. Pretty exciting to get an old mature deer you have targeted specifically no matter how big they are. I haven't scored him, I will eventually, score isn't the most important thing to me but I'm sure he's going to be my biggest bow kill to date. And i turned my garage beer fridge into a meat locker for now, worked out great!
> travis
> View attachment 7291672
> View attachment 7291672
> ...


congrats on getting it done on a great deer.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Who’s taking advantage of this cold and rainy Sunday and going out? I’m heading out shortly and hoping for some action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

JWilson90 said:


> Who’s taking advantage of this cold and rainy Sunday and going out? I’m heading out shortly and hoping for some action!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headed out in just a few minutes.... should be up on their feet!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

JWilson90 said:


> Who’s taking advantage of this cold and rainy Sunday and going out? I’m heading out shortly and hoping for some action!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got pics of 3 mature bucks at 12:54 this afternoon


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

I've got a bunch of young bucks around this year at the spot I usually spend most of my time. Have a nice ten showing up frequently closer to the house, a lot of outsider bucks usually go through the spot where the ten is during the rut as well. Feeling a little more like deer season around here...for now.









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

The wife's season lasted a full 45 minutes before she punched her tag


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> The wife's season lasted a full 45 minutes before she punched her tag
> View attachment 7293417


Great buck congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> The wife's season lasted a full 45 minutes before she punched her tag
> View attachment 7293417


No sense in dragging things out.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats to her. Great buck. Now she can sit by the fire and wait for you to fill your tag. No cold sits for her in November and December.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice application of make up and great deer. Congrats on both!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I hunted Saturday through Monday. Action was slow for bucks. Saw plenty of does. Headed back this weekend for 5 days.


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

Need help finding a processor in the Concordia area. The local one (Duis) is not accepting deer this year. 
Thanks in advance, BH


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

outdoorsmannc said:


> Need help finding a processor in the Concordia area. The local one (Duis) is not accepting deer this year.
> Thanks in advance, BH


Good luck most people are not around here either. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

outdoorsmannc said:


> Need help finding a processor in the Concordia area. The local one (Duis) is not accepting deer this year.
> Thanks in advance, BH


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

hntnksn said:


> View attachment 7293451
> View attachment 7293451
> View attachment 7293452
> View attachment 7293453


Nice massy deer, congrats to the Mrs! We have one running around like that, I'd love to get an opportunity at him.


----------



## Longbeard15! (Nov 4, 2013)

outdoorsmannc said:


> Need help finding a processor in the Concordia area. The local one (Duis) is not accepting deer this year.
> Thanks in advance, BH


I’ve used the Glasco meat locker several times. It’s not too bad of a drive from Concordia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you guys, I will check on both! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

3 small bucks and a handful of does last night. The biggest of the small bucks was getting after the does out in the field like a cuttin horse. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## windmillhunter (Oct 21, 2020)

Longbeard15! said:


> I’ve used the Glasco meat locker several times. It’s not too bad of a drive from Concordia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kill A big one?


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Great buck for your wife Hntnksn! Love those stickers coming out on the bases  
Hard to even see a wound on him. She must have used magic


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Starting to see more daylight movement over the last couple days. Ho[fully the mature bucks move with the cold front this weekend. Could be really good.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty good evening tonight. Was in the stand by 3:30 and had killed a doe by 4. There was tons of movement during the whole hunt. I had 2 nice young up and comers move thru about 6. There was also a 2 1/2 yr old bumping some does that were feeding. There will probably be some good deer dropped these next 3-4 days with this big front moving in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I’m heading to SE Kansas next Wednesday for about 10 days. Hope the weather stays cooler.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

dkkarr said:


> I’m heading to SE Kansas next Wednesday for about 10 days. Hope the weather stays cooler.


You’re gonna miss the real cold weather that’s hitting Monday and tuesday next week. After that its between high 50s and low 60s every day for the daily highs and between high 30s and low 40s for the daily lows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I’ve been following the forecast Jwilson and just told my buddy that lives there this afternoon that I was tempted to leave Sunday afternoon. Congratulations on your doe this afternoon !


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

dkkarr said:


> I’ve been following the forecast Jwilson and just told my buddy that lives there this afternoon that I was tempted to leave Sunday afternoon. Congratulations on your doe this afternoon !


If you can swing leaving Sunday I’d suggest doing it. There was activity all night tonight and a front like this almost never happens during pre rut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck to those going out this weekend. My daughter has substate volleyball this afternoon, but I will be out Sunday morning. They are calling for NE winds Sunday, which I do not like.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Hitting the stand this afternoon and in the morning. Good luck, boys. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

Leaving Tuesday for SE Kansas for 10/12 days...maybe some cold air will stick around but, stoked either way!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

It’ll probably be 70 degrees when I get there on the 5th....
Good luck to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

Been slow for us so far, even with the cold temps. I really figured the big boys would be out feeding some during daylight.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I sat tonight for the first time. Had a small 8 watch me climb in the stand and then walk away. Weird. Didn't see anything else.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Flying out tomorrow, will be there until 11/5. Hoping for some good buck activity. No matter what, I’ll be in a tree in Kansas. Nowhere else in the world I’d rather be!


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

hntnksn said:


> The wife's season lasted a full 45 minutes before she punched her tag
> View attachment 7293417


Great buck! Tell her congrats!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I sure hope this tread gets going here soon. Gives me nothing to look at while I'm at work....HaHa


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Agreed. Let’s get it going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

What do you boys wanna discuss? I’ll be heading out tomorrow for a quick morning and then back out Saturday. We’ve had a lot of rain these last 3 1/2 days in SE portion of the state so it’ll be fun walking through fields to get to stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I have pictures on my phone of 2 big bucks that were taken in my area this last week. I do not have permission to post them though. One(10 pt with split G2's) was chasing a doe when the girl shot it with her Hoyt, Other(heavy 8 with lots of stickers) was one he was after for the last 3 years, as was my buddy who is now depressed...
Last year I posted a picture of a guys deer and it got one oof those private messages from some one telling me I shoulld not do that with out their permission, even though I got the picture off of a public domain, Facebook, at least Judge Judy says anything on facebook is public..
They might be posted on Smokey Valley facebook page, maybe. I don't have facebook.

I saw a big boy in my headlights Sunday Morning 2 hrs before shooting time 5 miles from where I hunt..


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I’ve got two friends out on me right now. One has seen two bucks already and passed a nice 8. The other had seen three including a real big 8. Per my buddy one buck is chasing does around my food plot as I type this. They’ve both seen does and are seeing lots of action.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

I’m heading to a stand right now. Should be up by 6:30 and first light isn’t til 7:15. This is my first morning sit of the year so I’m hoping something good happens. I plan on doing some light rattling right after first light! 

Hoping to check back in with a buck down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Had my first sit last Saturday morning and had a nice 150ish 10 come in to about 35 yards I gave the pass, had quite a bit of movement till about 930. Went out the following Sunday afternoon and didn't see anything till last light I had 2 does get up 80 yards in front of me and walk off. Monday evening after work got in the stand about a quarter till 4 and I bet I saw 30 deer they moved all evening long, mostly does with fawns still with then in groups of 4-6, had an old 8 we have had on camera for 5 years following one of the groups, never could get a shot on him. Finally got a west wind yesterday evening to sit our 80 of crp and didn't see a single deer, the full moon may make it a long weekend for sitting out there being as wind is suppose to stay in a west tilt all weekend so the 80 is the only place I can be. But that's how it goes it can be slow until it's suddenly not! Good luck to all going out this weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

I check this page every morning. Gets me fired up for November! I will be down hunting on my farm in SE Kansas Nov 5-15. Almost wish I was there this week as my cameras have been going crazy all week. Have a couple studs that have been daylight all week multiple times and hope the warm weather coming doesn't shut them down. Some hot does should do the trick though.


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Headed out shortly for my fourth sit of the year. Headed to a stand I hunted last Friday evening where I saw a small forkie and a good number of does/fawns.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

The guys out on me last night saw some more bucks and one used his phone to video an average 10 working a scrape near his stand and then a 6 year old monarch chase a doe by his stand grunting as he ran by. He then shot a doe and when he took it in to the processor there was a big bodied buck already brought in last night and another big 10 brought in while he was there. The deer were definitely moving last night. Get out if you can.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

In stand this morning. Nothing from stand but I blew some deer out walking in. I hate that. Strong S winds right now.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Real slow for me as well this morning. Haven't seen a single deer but I have got 2 coyotes arrowed, small victories haha

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

This warm front isn’t going to help next week.


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

Mark2180 said:


> This warm front isn’t going to help next week.


I was thinking the same thing. We head up on the 6th to start an 8 day hunt. Hoping it cools when we get there.


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

My good buddy shot a nice one last night. He rough scored him at 162" with a brow tine broke off.


----------



## Sonny2020 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a little worried about the warmer weather for the next 8-9 days but killed some good bucks in warm weather in Nov. I'll be in KS hunting from the 4th-21st.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Justin Spies said:


> My good buddy shot a nice one last night. He rough scored him at 162" with a brow tine broke off.


Good buddy 👨‍❤️‍💋‍👨👨‍❤️‍💋‍👨👨‍❤️‍💋‍👨👨‍❤️‍💋‍👨👨‍❤️‍💋‍👨


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Spent the last week on my annual kansas public land hunt. On 10/24, my second afternoon, I had this one come in several minutes after some blind grunting. I heard a stick break in the thicket and within a few seconds I could hear him rubbing a tree. Soon I could See the sapling he was working waving back and forth but I couldn’t see the buck. The heart began thumping with anticipation of what it was. 
He came out in the open and I immediately grabbed my bow when I saw him. He had a huge body and I could see mass and lots of stuff on the brows and bases. He calmly came at the tree, browsing on bushes as he slowly worked into point blank bow range. He finally swung around the tree and cleared the brush giving me a 10 yard shot and I was able to hit him perfectly. He ended up down within 50 yards. There is Nothing better than watching an arrow hit the seam of the shoulder and hearing that crash. The buck is really gnarly on the brows and bases, with several kickers including a 1.5 inch drop on his right side. (My first ever). It was nice to kill one early and have a relaxing vacation for a change! Thankful for the opportunities kansas provides for us bowhunters. I spend all Year waiting for this week to chase them. Good luck to everyone who is about to take to the field, it’s go time!


----------



## billrv (Nov 14, 2009)

Good Deer Congrats


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great buck. Congrats


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Not a lot of movement this weekend. Saw the same 2.5 year old 8 point with a kicker the last 2 mornings along with a few does.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> Not a lot of movement this weekend. Saw the same 2.5 year old 8 point with a kicker the last 2 mornings along with a few does.


I went Friday morning and deer was everywhere. My dad went yesterday evening and only saw 1 and I went this morning and only saw 1 as well. Very slow weekend on my spots. Wondering how much the moon affected movement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Weather for the first week of November isn’t looking ideal. 70s and 50s all week. The 2nd week isn’t looking too bad. Hopefully the forecasts stay somewhat true and my week off during the 2nd week makes for some fun rut hunting. Good luck to all those out there this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Had a nice 8 pt at 28 yards broadside Friday evening. Unfortunately he was on the wrong side of a barbed wire fence. He jumped the fence at about 35 yards and was already quarter strongly away. I let him walk. Had a small forkie come sniff around my tree last night.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Finally have gotten some shooters on my cams. Had one Sunday morning at 8:10 tear up my mock scrape.


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

had a big 10 pt. that I have been hunting now for 3 years trot in to my doe decoy this morning and tried mounting her. I didn't have any estrous scent on my decoy but the buck climbed on her back to breed her anyways. Once he knocked my plastic Carrylite decoy to the ground, he spooked and trotted off in the opposite direction without giving me a shot


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

smacky11 said:


> had a big 10 pt. that I have been hunting now for 3 years trot in to my doe decoy this morning and tried mounting her. I didn't have any estrous scent on my decoy but the buck climbed on her back to breed her anyways. Once he knocked my plastic Carrylite decoy to the ground, he spooked and trotted off in the opposite direction without giving me a shot


So a deer you've been chasing for 3 years mounts your decoy but doesn't offer a shot???


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I can vouch for smacky11, he is my brother. The buck came head on to the rear of the decoy and mounted the decoy. And then ran off after it fell over. No shot. 

Tough break. That buck is a stud!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I don’t think I’ve even checked this thread once this year. Lol. Looking forward to seeing how everybody is doing. These temps are absolutely killing the deee movement on my spot right now. That should change soon. 

Thankfully I was able to hunt the cold front on the 26th it Oct and killed one of my shooters. Had him aged at 6.5 plus. Could be 5 but who knows. Had him on cam for a couple years. 

I have a setup in the woods near their bedding and over the past couple of years I’ve had some great encounters with mature buck cruisers. I have a cell cam at the property and he showed up about a quarter mile to my East. I was pretty bummed but figured there was a tiny chance he’d work my way since there is a scrape nest about 200 yards to my west. 

Sure enough, about 30 min after I got a pic of him I catch some movement and see him walking his was towards me. He walked to within 15-20 yards of my stand. No corn pile. Just completely random. 

Unfortunately my head didn’t pass through and couldn’t find him till the next morning. Coyotes ate him up. Relieved to punch my tag after having some awful luck the past two years. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Had a good week, missed a 160 class 10pt on Friday the 30th and my dad shot a nice mature 8. Not much action since the weather has been warm. Think things are starting to heat up though, fresh scrapes and rubs all over and some new bucks cruising through. Grunted in a real massive 8 this morning but he hung up at 60 yds, seemed more intrigued than angry. Don’t think he was looking for a fight yet. Still have tomorrow morning and yesterday and today have been good for buck movement. Hoping for a last minute crack at a bruiser


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beyond blessed and thankful to shoot my once in a lifetime buck on 11/02/2020. Crazy story but too tired after the past few days to type at this point. I’ll write up a thread in the next few days.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Holy crap! Now we are talking! Finally seeing some studs going down! Congrats guys on a couple of slammers. I am planning on 3 vacation days 11-9 thru 11-11. So nervous on the weather. Warm and windy Monday and then rainy on Tuesday. Woof


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> I can vouch for smacky11, he is my brother. The buck came head on to the rear of the decoy and mounted the decoy. And then ran off after it fell over. No shot.
> 
> Tough break. That buck is a stud!


That's some crappy luck right there!!!!

I'm guessing decoy wasn't set quartering away?


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Definitely a GREAT buck!!!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> Holy crap! Now we are talking! Finally seeing some studs going down! Congrats guys on a couple of slammers. I am planning on 3 vacation days 11-9 thru 11-11. So nervous on the weather. Warm and windy Monday and then rainy on Tuesday. Woof


I’ll be off from the 7th to the 15th. Like you said Griz the weather isn’t ideal but there’s a few days next week that look decent so I’m hoping I can get lucky! Good luck on your vacation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

HOYTFFZY11 said:


> Beyond blessed and thankful to shoot my once in a lifetime buck on 11/02/2020. Crazy story but too tired after the past few days to type at this point. I’ll write up a thread in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 7301398
> 
> ...


Congrats on an amazing whitetail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

wow - that's a beautiful big buck. Congratulations...looking forward to the story


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, what is everyone doing this weekend with the hurricane force winds predicted? Up to 40 mph on Saturday and 50 on Sunday. WTH? I’ve never had luck in real windy conditions but that is straight up ridiculous!!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, what is everyone doing this weekend with the hurricane force winds predicted? Up to 40 mph on Saturday and 50 on Sunday. WTH? I’ve never had luck in real windy conditions but that is straight up ridiculous!!


That time of year where I'll be in the stand no matter what. Never know what will decide to walk by!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntit (Nov 11, 2015)

Awesome! Congratulations on a beautiful buck!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, what is everyone doing this weekend with the hurricane force winds predicted? Up to 40 mph on Saturday and 50 on Sunday. WTH? I’ve never had luck in real windy conditions but that is straight up ridiculous!!


I'm opting for goose hunting


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, what is everyone doing this weekend with the hurricane force winds predicted? Up to 40 mph on Saturday and 50 on Sunday. WTH? I’ve never had luck in real windy conditions but that is straight up ridiculous!!


That kind of wind sucks. I have had to deal with it 2 times already this year. Once in SD over 50 mph gusts and WI a week ago or so, 33 mph sustained winds with gusts over 50 mph. It was not safe to be in a stand and the deer that are out are on pins and needles.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Well I got it done this morning around 8am. Spotted him about a 1/4 mile away leaving the CRP and into the corn field. Could see he looked mature so I rattled at him and he came in on a rope and gave me a 20 yard shot broadside. I've been fortunate enough to shoot a couple high scoring deer over the years but this deer has got to be the biggest bodied one I think I have ever shot. Going to take him down to the barn and get more pictures and put him on the scale will be interested to see what he weighs and how old the taxidermist thinks he is. Will post more pictures soon!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats Thor! Post more pics when you get them. 

Now is the time to be in the stand. Winds are not too bad yet. I'm gonna go sit in a spot for tonight that will give me hopefully some protection from the S winds. My FIL saw a big buck come out of that end of the property and run over to the neighbors 2 nights ago.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Winds in my neck of the woods are mid 20s today. Climbing in the stand this afternoon!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

292 on the scale gutted so I'm assuming he is north of 350. About 20lbs heavier than my previous bigger bodied deer. Be interested to know the age. First dead on heart shot I've ever made!





































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

After tagging out early down here I headed back up to Wisconsin for four days. We called this buck Prince as he was a 12 last year about the same size as a 3 1/2 he just didn't add much on this year. We all decided to give him another year, but he walked by and with 2 busted tines (g3 on his right side almost completely missing and main beam on the left broken off just past g5) I thought he was a nice 10. Was pretty disappointed when I found him because of his BC potential but he'll look great on the wall once he is fixed up. First time I've ever shot 2 bow bucks in one season.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Dang Thor what a beast!

Sat tonight. Saw nothing


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat this morning until 11. Had a real nice 9 point go by at 6:55. Then saw 2 little dinks around 7:20 100 yards away. Then at 7:30 that same 9 point came by and worked a scrape in front of me at 8 yards. Nothing after that. My stand was pretty good as far as out of the strong winds.

That buck then checked out my cam. Got him on video there too.

Watched the Chiefs and didn’t feel like hitting the stand tonight. Tomorrow’s weather is gonna be a repeat of today.....WOOF


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I hugged the tree I was in as the one next to it was falling.... had a small buck harrasing a doe this evening


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I decided to come into work today and instead will be off the next 3 days. This last hour of work is killing me.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Talked to my cousin this morning who is fortunate enough to be able to spend a lot of time around his hunting ground. He's been seeing mature bucks bedded with does out in the pastures here in the last day or two. This says to me that the first wave came and went relatively quietly for most of us, but they should be on their feet again soon looking for another hot doe. Obviously this varies regionally, but with the lack of activity in my area from my first hand experience and the buddies I talk to (and on this forum for the most part) this makes sense to me. What is everyone else thinking?

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

460bko said:


> Talked to my cousin this morning who is fortunate enough to be able to spend a lot of time around his hunting ground. He's been seeing mature bucks bedded with does out in the pastures here in the last day or two. This says to me that the first wave came and went relatively quietly for most of us, but they should be on their feet again soon looking for another hot doe. Obviously this varies regionally, but with the lack of activity in my area from my first hand experience and the buddies I talk to (and on this forum for the most part) this makes sense to me. What is everyone else thinking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Here in far SEK the last few days haven’t been great. I wasn’t able to get out this last weekend but I’ve been every day since Sunday afternoon and I just haven’t see much movement for mature bucks. A buddy did shoot a nice 10 this morning but the rain came thru and washed all the blood away and we weren’t able to successfully track it. We spend most of today walking and had no luck. I did see what appeared to be a mature back walking an uncut bean field today at 1pm. I’ve been in the stand since 1:15 and have only seen one young buck walk thru. I’m thinking the next 2 days are the best chances at seeing all day movement with the cold temps rolling in tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdmatson (Oct 30, 2012)

460bko said:


> Talked to my cousin this morning who is fortunate enough to be able to spend a lot of time around his hunting ground. He's been seeing mature bucks bedded with does out in the pastures here in the last day or two. This says to me that the first wave came and went relatively quietly for most of us, but they should be on their feet again soon looking for another hot doe. Obviously this varies regionally, but with the lack of activity in my area from my first hand experience and the buddies I talk to (and on this forum for the most part) this makes sense to me. What is everyone else thinking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I sat from 10:00 this morning until dark today. I had the same four does, one of them with twin fawns, cross back and forth through the property all afternoon. None of them seemed harassed or on edge and there was never a buck, mature or otherwise, tailing any of them. I think I agree with you that the first wave has come and gone, at least on one of my farms.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I had a buck with a doe for over an hour near me this morning and had a 8 chasing one doe and a 10 chasing another this evening. Will probably see nothing in the mrning


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Walking in this morning just at first light there was a nice buck trailing a doe across a pasture. Saw a small buck and a single doe until 10. I got down and went 200 yards to another stand.
At 11:15 and forkie went by
At 2:00 a single doe

At 4:45 I had a momma with 2 twins came by followed by 2 small bucks.

At 5:00, one of the small bucks came back last and made a scrape.

Then all hell broke loose. At 5:10 2 does came flying to the base of my tree followed by 4 bucks. One was a big mature 8. Then a short tined 10 point all mad and went up to the big 8 and a big buck fight ensued!! I’ve never seen an actual fight. They hit antlers like a couple of rams and went at it for 20-30 seconds.
I was in awe! The small 10 kicked the mature 8’s butt and he took off, with the smaller 10 throwing snort wheezes at him as he ran off. Then all the does and bucks took off the way they came and all was quiet.
Awesome ending to an otherwise long, windy and boring day

I would have shot that big 8 if given the chance. Wouldn’t have scored very well but was big and had a huge body. Still can’t believe the small 10 whipped his butt!!

Back at again tomorrow and for once gonna have light winds.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw quite a few does and fawns tonight and 7 bucks with one three year old and a six year old, and the rest being younger bucks. The six year old was the only buck doing any actual chasing and he picked out a doe and was off to the races at dark. The majority of activity was in the last 20 minutes of daylight though I did see 5 does and fawns at 4:00 and 4 more cross the pasture between 5:00-5:15, all with no bucks behind them. A two year old small racked eight did some stiff leg harassing of one particular doe behind the house but she wanted no part of it. It drew the attention of a nice bodied three year old eight but he checked out her scent and wasn’t interested. I did notice that when bucks started showing up the does out in the open disappeared leaving fawns to fend for themselves. It got crazy with deer appearing from different directions at about the same time. I wouldn’t call the activity prime rut yet. It will be much cooler in the morning and I would hope to see more active rut activity. My neighbor did see a good buck come out and scatter eight does in a group and saw another good one chasing a doe in the timber, but he also wouldn’t call it hot and heavy yet.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I was amile from where I was last night and had 3 little bucks chasing a doe and one big guy courting his girlfriend.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat until noon today at the same spot it witnessed the buck fight and saw nothing.
My FIL was driving around the country roads this morning and saw bucks everywhere mostly with a doe in open fields.
He then got 10 minutes of video of a major buck fight. He said it spanned about 100 yards and they wouldn’t quit.
I went to a different spot tonight and put up the buck decoy. Haven’t used a decoy in probably 10 years. About 200 yards away I saw a buck and gave him a loud snort wheeze. He started coming my way. He crested over the hill at about 100 yards and saw the decoy and here he came. Nice 3.5 year old 8 pointer. He paced back and forth, scraped the ground, and let out several snort wheezes!! I got some good video.
I’ll go to that same stand in the morning and try the decoy some more.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Bucks were going crazy this morning. I’ve seen major chasing from the farm house with multiple bucks. I’m waiting to go help my neighbor who shot a big heavy wide buck and is still pinned in his stand. He’s only seen 8 bucks so far and they’ve still coming by. I’m still seeing deer out in the pasture behind the house as I type this. 20 minutes ago I had an 8 chase two does through the back yard. The light switch definitely went off today.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got back from being out in central KS on my property seems like I should have waited to go out this upcoming week! I just saw does and a couple little bucks. Saw only one shooter all week and as close as I got was 90 yards. Buck numbers seem way down in my area compared to the past 15 years. 

Unfortunately talking to a bowhunting neighbor he thinks we have another neighbor and all his buddies push thru our properties hammering every buck they see during rifle season. Not judging but frustrating and hope that’s not the case. I dont think hunting with a rifle in that country would be my cup of tea. Seems more like just killing then hunting. I am curious how you Kansas guys feel about rifle hunting out there? Given the distance a half way competent rifleman can shoot, seems like bucks don’t stand much of a chance.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Been a slow week but did see 4 different bucks yesterday, one chasing a doe.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

COelkhunter11 said:


> Just got back from being out in central KS on my property seems like I should have waited to go out this upcoming week! I just saw does and a couple little bucks. Saw only one shooter all week and as close as I got was 90 yards. Buck numbers seem way down in my area compared to the past 15 years.
> 
> Unfortunately talking to a bowhunting neighbor he thinks we have another neighbor and all his buddies push thru our properties hammering every buck they see during rifle season. Not judging but frustrating and hope that’s not the case. I dont think hunting with a rifle in that country would be my cup of tea. Seems more like just killing then hunting. I am curious how you Kansas guys feel about rifle hunting out there? Given the distance a half way competent rifleman can shoot, seems like bucks don’t stand much of a chance.


Nothing wrong with rifle hunting. 
It's LEGAL so why not??


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

hntnksn said:


> Nothing wrong with rifle hunting.
> It's LEGAL so why not??


I agree I rifle hunt too don’t get me wrong just not in KS. 

I do appreciate getting local perspective on it since I’m from Colorado. I just personally would not get the same satisfaction of fair chase Hunting sending my buddies thru creek bottoms posted up above because the country is so open being able to kill any thing that comes out of that bottom from 5-600 yards away. Maybe they can’t shoot like that but it’s just my preference. At least in the mountains they have escape routes, cover and steep terrain, etc. 

Having slept on it I think the part of it that is bugging me is I don’t think it’s legal to do drives through someone else’s posted private is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

COelkhunter11 said:


> I agree I rifle hunt too don’t get me wrong just not in KS.
> 
> I do appreciate getting local perspective on it since I’m from Colorado. I just personally would not get the same satisfaction of fair chase Hunting sending my buddies thru creek bottoms posted up above because the country is so open being able to kill any thing that comes out of that bottom from 5-600 yards away. Maybe they can’t shoot like that but it’s just my preference. At least in the mountains they have escape routes, cover and steep terrain, etc.
> 
> ...


Definitely not legal if they're trespassing on land they don't have permission on. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

COelkhunter11 said:


> I agree I rifle hunt too don’t get me wrong just not in KS.
> 
> I do appreciate getting local perspective on it since I’m from Colorado. I just personally would not get the same satisfaction of fair chase Hunting sending my buddies thru creek bottoms posted up above because the country is so open being able to kill any thing that comes out of that bottom from 5-600 yards away. Maybe they can’t shoot like that but it’s just my preference. At least in the mountains they have escape routes, cover and steep terrain, etc.
> 
> ...


You have to have permission to hunt any private ground in Kansas to my knowledge. We have written permission index cards every year for the 2 places we hunt besides our farm. 

I understand the feelings about pushing places out though. My family has done it for 3 decades, while I have a lot of fond memories of that growing up I am not a fan of it much anymore besides the fact that I end up killing a half dozen coyotes every year doing it. On the other hand it does fill the freezers for my family who do eat a lot of venison.

I have noticed though over the last few years that the deer have gotten pretty good at just laying down on us and letting us walk by. I watched a good 8 point do it in our crp last year and I just let him be because I had him as a 4 1/2yo on camera, so I walked the other way rather than send him towards the firing squad lol.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My best day was Tuesday. Wednesday morning I saw nothing. Wednesday night had a nice 3 year old 8 come into my decoy. Thursday morning had a 2 year old come to the decoy. Thursday night I just saw a couple of does and 2 smaller bucks. Thursday morning my FIL saw a big buck bedded with a doe from the road most of the morning. Looks like it was in lockdown in my areas, especially Wednesday and Thursday. 

I'm back at work today and will be just hunting on the weekends now. 

Is it me or has this thread been the slowest it's been as long as I can remember? Either not too many are having any luck or just not posting?


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Saw a shooter this morning out of my favorite stand. He was out in the pasture and was not letting her near the timber, so I just watched them for about half an hour. From where they were they would have had to come my way from down wind so I didn't try to grunt him in or anything. Saw another small buck and two more does. May have a chance to get out this week and then I'm off work all week for Thanksgiving. Good luck everybody. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Been a roller coaster season. Lots of great bucks on camera.. hot then cold, temps warming again. Rut was on fire last wedn. Th, friday..


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

zmax hunter said:


> Been a roller coaster season. Lots of great bucks on camera.. hot then cold, temps warming again. Rut was on fire last wedn. Th, friday..


Haven’t seen much rut activity here in unit 10. Saw a 4 point chase some does in the field today. Plenty of big boys on camera though. Hopefully these next two cool mornings produce.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Areas around me went dead. Hunted Saturday and sunday morning. Saw hardly anything. The wind was horrible and flat just burned me out Saturday.


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

AintNoGriz said:


> Areas around me went dead. Hunted Saturday and sunday morning. Saw hardly anything. The wind was horrible and flat just burned me out Saturday.


I saw a pretty good 10 my first morning, let it walk, should have taken it. Figured first morning I would let it walk for something more developed that I’ve had on camera. Bad move. Two more days then back to Florida.
Young 8 came in this morning and another 8 with a broken g2 the second morning.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

If anyone on who was hunting Central Kansas between Nov 8th-11th has arrowed a 10pt in the rear/side in send me a PM with which side and where. 
Reason I say those dates is the lighted nock was lite on the 12th and I have lighted nocks that last 5 days...


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

What is nearest town?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

AG_2006 said:


> What is nearest town?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Salina to Ellsworth to hutch to mcpherson

someone sent me a PM but no subject in the header so I cannot open it.....


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Been a roller coaster season. Lots of great bucks on camera.. hot then cold, temps warming again. Rut was on fire last wedn. Th, friday..


Roller Costar is a good way to put it.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Roller Coaster is also what we’re experiencing. Highs are great for lots of activity, but lows are almost “stay in and sleep” times except for the prospect of seeing that one big buck on his feet, which hasn’t happened yet. As more does get bred and with rain and cooler nighttime temps in the forecast, next week is shaping up to be much better to see some active big boys in daylight.


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

How do they do with these higher winds? I’m in melvern, worth it to go out later? It is my last night.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

rpinelli1987 said:


> How do they do with these higher winds? I’m in melvern, worth it to go out later? It is my last night.


I wouldn’t stay in for my last night even if it is warm and windy. This time of year you never know when a big buck will decide to move. Find a pinch point out of the worst wind and watch the downwind side. Or get close to a doe bedding area back from the downwind side. Good luck.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I’m pretty limited in time I can spend hunting. Last year was my first time since having a couple of kiddos and I shot a small 8.
This year I got to pick one all day hunt and I would have preferred last week, but I took what worked and went yesterday.

I had another 8 walk under my stand at 1030 and as I drew, I knocked my coat off the tree stand and spooked him
This one came walking in at the last minute 1710







and stood right at 20 yards just quartering to ever so slightly. He ran 40 yards after impact and dropped in sight. I have shot 2 deer with the 125g 1 3/8 grim reapers and both have gone less than 50 yards

My girls were so excited, they kept touching the hide and antlers and would jump up and down in excitement. Both wanted to see the skeleton this morning and both like to help vacuum seal the meat.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats pikemaster!! 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Mathews VXR
BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

Didn’t see anything but it was good being out there either way.


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

Wish he would’ve came out in daylight😂


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Been hunting Ellsworth/kanopolis area for the last week and I think I’ve seen 4 deer off stand. Is the deer herd as low as it seems to be? I don’t jump any deer walking around and I’m hunting spots I’ve hunted for years and can’t even see a doe. What’s going on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

ncsurveyor said:


> Been hunting Ellsworth/kanopolis area for the last week and I think I’ve seen 4 deer off stand. Is the deer herd as low as it seems to be? I don’t jump any deer walking around and I’m hunting spots I’ve hunted for years and can’t even see a doe. What’s going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience hasn't been quite that bad, but I do agree that it seems the herd is as small as I have ever seen it. I'm just not seeing the number of deer I am used to. Either on stand or just being out and about. I would say that I started to notice it 2-3 years ago.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I had to cancel my trip out this week to Kansas but I'm in the process of planning on when I want to head out before the end of the year.

I'm thinking about heading out the second week of gun season but I'm also not against waiting until the last two weeks of the season to go either. Was wondering what others would choose given these times, and why?


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

ncsurveyor said:


> Been hunting Ellsworth/kanopolis area for the last week and I think I’ve seen 4 deer off stand. Is the deer herd as low as it seems to be? I don’t jump any deer walking around and I’m hunting spots I’ve hunted for years and can’t even see a doe. What’s going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get bashed for saying it BUT;

How many years have us locals complained about too many tags???

You figure out the rest!!!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

I agree, I’m sure that’s a huge part of it. It used to be a big deal to draw a Kansas tag. Now it’s become no better than Ohio. Overcrowded public land and low deer numbers. I just can’t figure why the wildlife commission is doing it? I understand the money but why allow so many late season doe tags. I’ve heard they get massacred around here. What’s the wildlife commissions reasoning behind that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therut (Sep 23, 2013)

I have better luck late season, Wait till they are back on feeding patterns,


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

A buddy of mine summed it up pretty well here when we were having the same discussion a month or so ago:

"Deer management here is a **** show in general. Any time NR permits are reduced, there's a strong lobby of landowners and outfitters who oppose based on perceived economics and deer damage issues on properties with very little harvest. In line muzzle loaders, crossbows, and any season white tailed permits definitely increase the Resident take rate also. Unfortunately, it's not managed based on herd health and population dynamics anymore, its just which interest group has the loudest voice. Makes it hard not to be cynical." 

Until we start operating for herd health over money, I'm afraid the trend will continue.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

460bko said:


> A buddy of mine summed it up pretty well here when we were having the same discussion a month or so ago:
> 
> "Deer management here is a **** show in general. Any time NR permits are reduced, there's a strong lobby of landowners and outfitters who oppose based on perceived economics and deer damage issues on properties with very little harvest. In line muzzle loaders, crossbows, and any season white tailed permits definitely increase the Resident take rate also. Unfortunately, it's not managed based on herd health and population dynamics anymore, its just which interest group has the loudest voice. Makes it hard not to be cynical."
> 
> ...


I agree but sooner or later the NR's will quit coming. 

Our habitat can't sustain the pressure over a long period. The standards have went from a 170 class down to now a 130 class.

Best summed up by Kansas come shoot tomorrow's trophy today!!!

I personally think the outfitter's need to be regulated.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

My dad and uncle are out in Unit 10 and are having a hell of a morning. Couple hot does have the bucks going crazy. Between them they’ve seen 4 mature bucks this morning. Biggest was a 160+ 10pt trying his best to keep his doe to himself. Nothing big close enough for a shot yet


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> I agree but sooner or later the NR's will quit coming.
> 
> Our habitat can't sustain the pressure over a long period. The standards have went from a 170 class down to now a 130 class.
> 
> ...


Yep I’m about ready not to come back myself. I’m sure most of you locals will be happy to hear that. But if I want to see someone sitting in every tree and maybe have a chance of seeing a 130” deer, I’ll just hunt Ohio. 
Looks like the residents would be raising hell about it to whoever is in charge of the management..

And yes, bash me for saying it if you want but outfitters are a MAJOR reason for the decline of the average guy having anywhere to hunt and overpopulation of public land and decline in hunting in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

ncsurveyor said:


> Yep I’m about ready not to come back myself. I’m sure most of you locals will be happy to hear that. But if I want to see someone sitting in every tree and maybe have a chance of seeing a 130” deer, I’ll just hunt Ohio.
> Looks like the residents would be raising hell about it to whoever is in charge of the management..
> 
> And yes, bash me for saying it if you want but outfitters are a MAJOR reason for the decline of the average guy having anywhere to hunt and overpopulation of public land and decline in hunting in general.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

mlawsonhunts said:


> My dad and uncle are out in Unit 10 and are having a hell of a morning. Couple hot does have the bucks going crazy. Between them they’ve seen 4 mature bucks this morning. Biggest was a 160+ 10pt trying his best to keep his doe to himself. Nothing big close enough for a shot yet


Yep I’m in unit 10 have had 10 bucks and 4 or so does but the bucks are running around chasing and grunting like crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> Unfortunately I had to cancel my trip out this week to Kansas but I'm in the process of planning on when I want to head out before the end of the year.
> 
> I'm thinking about heading out the second week of gun season but I'm also not against waiting until the last two weeks of the season to go either. Was wondering what others would choose given these times, and why?


It all depends on the amount of pressure the area you're going to hunt is going to receive during rifle. I gather you plan to hunt public, and I've also gathered from reading your other threads that you've found some honey holes on public that hold some good deer. The question now becomes, are those honey holes likely to remain "hidden" during rifle? If so, and if there is food around; you could do well in the late season. Your tag is already purchased, so you might as well come, and it could be really good. But success all depends on how the above question is answered.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> Been hunting Ellsworth/kanopolis area for the last week and I think I’ve seen 4 deer off stand. Is the deer herd as low as it seems to be? I don’t jump any deer walking around and I’m hunting spots I’ve hunted for years and can’t even see a doe. What’s going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kanopolis has had major flooding 2 years in a row, both years the crops and habitat were decimated. This year no flooding so in the next year or 2 the deer may come back to a point if no more flooding. The Corp plans on keeping the lake level low while they work on the back side of the dam this next year.
Last year on the weekend of doe season every parking lot had vehicles parked. I talked to 3 guys from the Topeka area who had just dragged out 2 does, they said they go there every year for doe season so they do not shoot does where they have land leased...I know of others that do the same.


Deer had been in lock down from the 13th thru 17th, unless you are sitting near one that is locked down or one who was out looking, hang on thru the 23rd....


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dafis said:


> Kanopolis has had major flooding 2 years in a row, both years the crops and habitat were decimated. This year no flooding so in the next year or 2 the deer may come back to a point if no more flooding. The Corp plans on keeping the lake level low while they work on the back side of the dam this next year.
> Last year on the weekend of doe season every parking lot had vehicles parked. I talked to 3 guys from the Topeka area who had just dragged out 2 does, they said they go there every year for doe season so they do not shoot does where they have land leased...I know of others that do the same.
> 
> 
> Deer had been in lock down from the 13th thru 17th, unless you are sitting near one that is locked down or one who was out looking, hang on thru the 23rd....


My spots in SEKS along the neosho river are the same way. Deer numbers seem way down and only thing I can attribute that too is the major flooding of 2018 and 2019. Last year the river was out of its banks the majority of the year. I believe the deer moved out of the flood areas and haven’t came back yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

I tagged out last weekend on a 2 1/2 yr old 9 pt that grossed 130, on public land. I thought he was 3 1/2, but tooth wear tends toward 2 1/2. Body weight was 205, field dressed 175, carcass weight was 148. (I brought whole animal out and used certified scales as I dressed him out) At 10 yards broadside, it was a steep angled chip shot! I live in NE Kansas, and have yet to spend 3 hours in stand without seeing deer. Another, nicer buck was seen when I spotted my deer in the leaves and whooped. I was not hunting for the biggest buck in the woods. I wanted a nice looking buck that had a large body and presented a clean shot. I work 5 days a week, and am renovating my home on weekends. Currently working on a shower; we have no bathing facility till its done. I was quite pleased to use my tag on this deer! After watching him the week before, I already knew I would shoot him if the opportunity arose. Well, it did, and now I'm eating venison! I have seen two bigger bodied and antlered deer here, and as many as 15 does and fawns in one spot, within a quarter mile of my stand. So they are out there.. in plenty of quantity for me!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im buried in deer, bucks, does, yearlings, all age groups. Lots of great bucks on cam, many160+.
The only thing that needs regulated is wiha and other public property. The state has practically zero management..
Cracks me up when an outfitter cries about outfitters, or when they cry about mlb and nr's who are leasing their own property.. fyi, they dont use an outfitter.
The state has basically had the same 21,816 nr tags for over a decade.. outfitters cannot grow, they are maxed out.
Of the 21,816nr tags
Many are diy
Many are here to hunt private land, for free due to who they know.
Only a select few use an outfitter.. many outfitters have antler restrictions, and dont wipe out their doe herds.. wiha/public gets pounded, relentlessly.
It really cracks me up when a nr hunter on public cries about outfitters.. lol if Ks returned to pre nonresident days, we wouldnt have outfitters..
Archery season has become very "crowded" with the xgun inclusion, firearm numbers are plummeting.
Liberal tags, selling nr an antlerless tag..blah blah..
Our own anyseason tag, no youth restrictions, weapon improvements, etc..there is lots that can be managed.. to make for a better herd.
Personally, my trail cams show just as good if not better bucks now than they did 10yrs ago. 2020 has been a great and successful season.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Im buried in deer, bucks, does, yearlings, all age groups. Lots of great bucks on cam, many160+.
> The only thing that needs regulated is wiha and other public property. The state has practically zero management..
> Cracks me up when an outfitter cries about outfitters, or when they cry about mlb and nr's who are leasing their own property.. fyi, they dont use an outfitter.
> The state has basically had the same 21,816 nr tags for over a decade.. outfitters cannot grow, they are maxed out.
> ...





zmax hunter said:


> Im buried in deer, bucks, does, yearlings, all age groups. Lots of great bucks on cam, many160+.
> The only thing that needs regulated is wiha and other public property. The state has practically zero management..
> Cracks me up when an outfitter cries about outfitters, or when they cry about mlb and nr's who are leasing their own property.. fyi, they dont use an outfitter.
> The state has basically had the same 21,816 nr tags for over a decade.. outfitters cannot grow, they are maxed out.
> ...


You obviously no ZERO about the MLB boys as they have used outfitter land for many years in kansas. They used Clark Schmidt aka Tall Grass outfitters for many years before he booted them. Now they use Richard Blakeslee aka Triple Creek outfitters.
I watch my old neighbor Konner Hickle aka Phire Creek outfitters who owns 2 houses in town run 5-10 nr hunters through here every week since mid October. And that's not counting the 10 or so guys he had in here during early season.


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

Early morning trespasser/poacher. I wish he would’ve came out when I was there last week.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Not much going on this weekend. Hunted Saturday night, Sunday morning and evening. Only saw a few dinks and a few does at each sit.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Slow here as well. Got skunked last night for the first time this season. Saturday morning bumped a few in the dark on the way in and then saw a bobcat and two coyotes. Been a rough one for me this year...

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Very very slow for me. Farmer put cattle out on one of my leases - pretty much pushed all the deer off. Saw nothing from 11/8 to 11/20 when I checked a camera that was seeing regular activity through early November (prior to the cattle).

Sat Friday morning and Sunday evening on another farm. Had a small 6 pt and a few does with fawns. Not seeing any mature deer on camera during daylight hours.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

hntnksn said:


> You obviously no ZERO about the MLB boys as they have used outfitter land for many years in kansas. They used Clark Schmidt aka Tall Grass outfitters for many years before he booted them. Now they use Richard Blakeslee aka Triple Creek outfitters.
> I watch my old neighbor Konner Hickle aka Phire Creek outfitters who owns 2 houses in town run 5-10 nr hunters through here every week since mid October. And that's not counting the 10 or so guys he had in here during early season.


Poor hunters don’t have a clue what’s happening to them. They are an endless commodity, so who cares if they leave disappointed?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah yes, the preacher of doom and gloom. Are you saying they are "sheep, meant to be sheared?" 
Richard,
Looks like Phire Creek charges about $5200, you reckon he runs thru 50 deer hunters per season?


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> You obviously no ZERO about the MLB boys as they have used outfitter land for many years in kansas. They used Clark Schmidt aka Tall Grass outfitters for many years before he booted them. Now they use Richard Blakeslee aka Triple Creek outfitters.
> I watch my old neighbor Konner Hickle aka Phire Creek outfitters who owns 2 houses in town run 5-10 nr hunters through here every week since mid October. And that's not counting the 10 or so guys he had in here during early season.


I thought/think the MLB boys bought the north Triple Creek property and guide and hunt out of it..


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nevermind...


----------



## rpinelli1987 (Nov 16, 2020)

zmax hunter said:


> Ah yes, the preacher of doom and gloom. Are you saying they are "sheep, meant to be sheared?"
> Richard,
> Looks like Phire Creek charges about $5200, you reckon he runs thru 50 deer hunters per season?


Just because he has 50 hunters, it doesn’t mean they are harvesting 50 deer. How many deer are killed by poachers a year?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://justfacts.votesmart.org/bill/26091/68113/establishes-system-for-transfer-of-certain-deer-hunting-permits-to-nonresidents#66349



This will make you happy James.
I see you deleted it.
Please, do not recommend me to any potential clients. I do not need your help.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dafis said:


> I thought/think the MLB boys bought the north Triple Creek property and guide and hunt out of it..


Not sure what north Triple Creek property is???


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Ah yes, the preacher of doom and gloom. Are you saying they are "sheep, meant to be sheared?"
> Richard,
> Looks like Phire Creek charges about $5200, you reckon he runs thru 50 deer hunters per season?


I would think 30-40 but 50 wouldn't surprise me.
He just bought some property and house and turning the barn into a lodge.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> https://justfacts.votesmart.org/bill/26091/68113/establishes-system-for-transfer-of-certain-deer-hunting-permits-to-nonresidents#66349
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> What are you talking about?


I would say it was the post you deleted, that was seen by many, where you said you had recommended him to people as a Kansas outfitter but would not any longer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

snoman4 said:


> I would say it was the post you deleted, that was seen by many, where you said you had recommended him to people as a Kansas outfitter but would not any longer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t; but that’s not what I’m talking about. Is he gloating about legislation?


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Not sure what north Triple Creek property is???


It is between St.. John and Great Bend, Duff is running it, he was guiding for triple creek and I guess they had 2 properties and he him and CChipper bought it for triple creek, I think it is called Central Kansas Whitetails, one of thier shows from laast year highlighted it..

zoomin a bit on the link and you will see triple creek and mcMillians place too





__





matt duff guided hunts in kansas - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Redjones (Dec 26, 2019)

CKW leases and owns around 18,000 acres around Great Bend,I happened to meet the guy that runs it while I was out there in Sept. Teal and dove hunting,seemed like a nice enough guy,but don't really know him.
So different now,20-25 yrs ago I had access to probably 10-15 thousand acres by just making a few phone calls or stopping by the houses of people I had met thru the years of upland and waterfowl hunting.
Its a shame what it has become.

Greg


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dafis said:


> It is between St.. John and Great Bend, Duff is running it, he was guiding for triple creek and I guess they had 2 properties and he him and CChipper bought it for triple creek, I think it is called Central Kansas Whitetails, one of thier shows from laast year highlighted it..
> 
> zoomin a bit on the link and you will see triple creek and mcMillians place too
> 
> ...


Oh that's all of Blakeslee wife's property. I dunno if Duff and Chipper bought it or not.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Oh that's all of Blakeslee wife's property. I dunno if Duff and Chipper bought it or not.


Me neither, they have may have pardnered with the guy. Chipper mentioned it is different then what he is used to. Before when he hunted someplace it was usualy just his grp, now he has other guys that he never knew and each week it is a different grp, and different class of hunters and that he can learn a lot of them


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dafis said:


> Me neither, they have may have pardnered with the guy. Chipper mentioned it is different then what he is used to. Before when he hunted someplace it was usualy just his grp, now he has other guys that he never knew and each week it is a different grp, and different class of hunters and that he can learn a lot of them


CKW was owned by several locals including Blakeslee new wife's family. I'm guessing Duff is managing that side of the operation but they are probably still 1 operation.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## ksp107 (Jul 12, 2016)

Good gosh!!!!!! I trapped in Kansas one year, near Uniontown, sure was some pretty country! People were very friendly too! Maybe it was because we were trapping coyotes????


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm you and your neighbors sure know how to grow them. Welcome back on the board. I’m not jealous, just happy for you and your wife to be able to see such deer. I’ve stopped posting pics this year because of all the bickering and negativity on the net which seems to have spilled over to some of the posting on this site.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn Jerm those are the bucks I dream of growing wish I had neighbors like you guys that let em grow that big! Impressive bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

here is a couple I have been after, but no close encounters unless they were running through chasing a doe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

ksp107 said:


> Good gosh!!!!!! I trapped in Kansas one year, near Uniontown, sure was some pretty country! People were very friendly too! Maybe it was because we were trapping coyotes????


I used to hunt just east of Redfield, camped at Lake Francis quite a few times. Miss it


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Jerm said:


> Bucks my neighbors shot
> View attachment 7311877


All Great deer , think the guy on the left killed 100’ deer .


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Marlin1938 said:


> All Great deer , think the guy on the left killed 100’ deer .


lol...quite a bit more than 100" maybe 100 years old the buck is ancient


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Jerm said:


> lol...quite a bit more than 100" maybe 100 years old the buck is ancient


I know it’s bigger than that, was joking . geez u think he would smile some .


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Jerm said:


> Heres a super old giant 8 that will go 170”. Have previous years sheds. Pics dont do him justice. My wife shot right under him couple weeks back[emoji51]
> View attachment 7311874


[emoji102] I love me a big 8!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

I’ve been a stranger on this forum for the last 3-4 years but have recently came back. 

Here is the buck I chased this year. Had 2 encounters with him before I finally stuck him.

Had him 75 yards from me, in a thicket, with a doe from 7:45 to 11:10 when I shot him on the 14th of Nov.















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Dang, I need some new hunting spots.

Redvanes, what a buck and good to have you back. 

Jerm, I don't know how old you are but if you need an adopted "dad" or "son", I could fill that void for you ............I'm 47 by the way....haha


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Jerk, how do I become your neighbor?!?! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

kstatemallards said:


> Jerk, how do I become your neighbor?!?! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might start by not calling him jerk....Got to love autocorrect....lmao.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

hntnksn said:


> I'll get bashed for saying it BUT;
> 
> How many years have us locals complained about too many tags???
> 
> You figure out the rest!!!


Not giving area but I seen more deer and more quality deer in 14days than any of the last 4-5yrs on public. Weather sucked too, the warmest it’s been the last few years... Think I got sunburnt. Haha
Can’t complain about my results though or maybe I’m just getting my Kansas hunting strategy dialed in[emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Great buck there Redvanes, thanks for sharing!
Nice to finally get some rain.
We were flooded in July, 10 to 15" across the county, maybe 1 to 2"max in August, even less in sept and october had 1/2" max. November had been without a drop to speak of until today.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> Great buck there Redvanes, thanks for sharing!
> Nice to finally get some rain.
> We were flooded in July, 10 to 15" across the county, maybe 1 to 2"max in August, even less in sept and october had 1/2" max. November had been without a drop to speak of until today.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Not giving area but I seen more deer and more quality deer in 14days than any of the last 4-5yrs on public. Weather sucked too, the warmest it’s been the last few years... Think I got sunburnt. Haha
> Can’t complain about my results though or maybe I’m just getting my Kansas hunting strategy dialed in[emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

I’m a NR and lucky to have great land to hunt on family land where there are no outfitters operating in the area and none of the neighbors hunt. It’s a dream come true. I’ve shot a good one every year for the last 4 years I’ve went. My observation this year seemed to be that the weather just really curtailed the deer movement. I was there 10/30-11/5 and my dad and I saw a couple real good bucks 10/30 but I didn’t see much movement the entire week. Sat the rest of the week and finally got a big doe the last evening. I did see one other mature 8 and grunted him in to 50yds. He seemed more curious than angry. Rut didn’t seem to be even close to chase phase and the movement was only first and last hour of light. My uncle has been out though and saw great rut activity last week.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

mlawsonhunts said:


> My observation this year seemed to be that the weather just really curtailed the deer movement. I was there 10/30-11/5 and my dad and I saw a couple real good bucks 10/30 but I didn’t see much movement the entire week. Sat the rest of the week and finally got a big doe the last evening.


 we keep track every year and we seen the most big buck movement 2 days later then normal


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Very late posting. 9/22/2020


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Etheis said:


> Very late posting. 9/22/2020
> 
> View attachment 7312638


nice deer, we need the story and next time smile


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My son and FIL "almost" had opportunities at bucks last night. My son shot under his. He sat this morning but didn't see anything. He is back at it tonight.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a good Ks deer my brother shot this yr its a shame he broke some tines hes pushing 180 with them.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

My Other Brother also put down a good one on family land.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

I’m relatively new to KS and whitetail hunting with the bow, spent the last 13yrs chasing elk out West.

I’ve had a decent season, but nothing I wanted to pull the trigger on yet. I don’t think I’ve ever held a tag this late into the season, I’m curious what tactics y’all are using, currently. I’ve been having good success with calls and decoys this year, but it seems activity has been slowing lately.

I’m not sure “the rut” is completely over, but seems we must be close if not. Are you just hunting travel routes afterwards? Curious to hear your thoughts.

Also, fun to see the pics y’all are showing. Some crazy big deer in this thread!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Who’s heading out for a Thanksgiving Hunt? I’m heading there now and plan on sitting until 10. Our first dinner is at 1 so I have plenty of time for a thanksgiving buck! 

Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Dafis said:


> nice deer, we need the story and next time smile


The man stuck north of a 200 a couple years back with a straight face as well, so don't count on it changing now haha

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Should have been in stand this nice frosty morning from some reports I’ve been hearing the deer we’re moving this morning.

oh well already can’t wait for the weekend although once again gonna have to deal with Kansas winds on Sunday.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> Dang, I need some new hunting spots.
> 
> Redvanes, what a buck and good to have you back.
> 
> Jerm, I don't know how old you are but if you need an adopted "dad" or "son", I could fill that void for you ............I'm 47 by the way....haha


😂🤣😂 i always appreciate your posts of humor!


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Got out there this morning, saw 2 small bucks right at the beginning of shooting light. A group of 4 does came in and I picked one of the 2 biggest ones and put her down. There was a young buck hounding the group of does as well. Headed home in the pickup i saw a decent 8 running the ridge of a finger draw on the property to the north of me and another possible shooter 8 in a drainage ditch with some sporadic cover. Both looking for does i assume.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I have seen more Armidillios this year then ever,( had only seen one prior to this year) Central Kansas


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Cameras lighting up with .multiple shooters last night, This buck was moving at 10:50 this morning..
Wind is perfect. Hope hes still there, leaving soon.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dafis they've really taken off where we are at as well in Barton Co. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Serious mass, small fork in the left g1


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Reminds me a lot of this buck.. from 2012, i had a 3yr history with him, ending in 2014, grossing 175.. this could certainly be a great great grandson.. same property.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

This buck was hit overnight or early this morning leaving one of my families properties. Would have been stud next year and hard to let walk this year. One of the ranch hands found him this morning.
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

Shot my first Buck with a Bow on Black Friday. Came out about 5:00 right where I was wanting him to. 15 yard shot. Ran about 100 yards and saw him do some circles and drop. Had passed some young deer and really wanted to shot a mature deer. He fit the bill. Super excited. Shot him on our farm in Ellsworth County.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome buck 786!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats 786. What a great buck.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Fantastic buck 786.... especially first bow buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

One of the owners at my work shot one opening day firearms that had 8 3/4" bases!! 

The mass is the most I've ever seen. Very gray face and old deer. The nose looked to be broken.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Got my 1 and only target buck for 2020 last night with only a couple mins of shooting light left. 

Had a spike in front of me who kept looking behind me for several mins. I figured it was the possum that was walking around earlier in the evening that had his attention. After 5 or so mins the big 9 steps out and he is only 3 steps from the base of the tree. By the time I got my bow in hand and ready for the shot he was 11 yards away broadside.

I let the arrow fly and he ran 75 yards before tipping over.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

kybeau said:


> Got my 1 and only target buck for 2020 last night with only a couple mins of shooting light left.
> 
> Had a spike in front of me who kept looking behind me for several mins. I figured it was the possum that was walking around earlier in the evening that had his attention. After 5 or so mins the big 9 steps out and he is only 3 steps from the base of the tree. By the time I got my bow in hand and ready for the shot he was 11 yards away broadside.
> 
> ...


Way to get it done during gun season!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice buck kybeau! Congratulations man!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful buck. Congrats.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Super buck man!


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

kybeau said:


> Got my 1 and only target buck for 2020 last night with only a couple mins of shooting light left.
> 
> Had a spike in front of me who kept looking behind me for several mins. I figured it was the possum that was walking around earlier in the evening that had his attention. After 5 or so mins the big 9 steps out and he is only 3 steps from the base of the tree. By the time I got my bow in hand and ready for the shot he was 11 yards away broadside.
> 
> ...


Wow! Pretty awesome feeling when you finally stick your number one buck! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

Mt brother tagged his first deer yesterday morning! 40 yard money shot!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Still running cams, hope to find a few sheds.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

kybeau said:


> Got my 1 and only target buck for 2020 last night with only a couple mins of shooting light left.
> 
> Had a spike in front of me who kept looking behind me for several mins. I figured it was the possum that was walking around earlier in the evening that had his attention. After 5 or so mins the big 9 steps out and he is only 3 steps from the base of the tree. By the time I got my bow in hand and ready for the shot he was 11 yards away broadside.
> 
> ...


That is a stud!! Congrats on a great deer!!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I’m headed out to North Central Kansas next week to try my hand at some late season hunting. The weather looks like it should be really good. Anyone else still out there after them?

Here is my semi-live thread that I started back in early November when I had originally planned on going if anyone wants to follow along.









North Central Kansas rut-cation 2020 (Ver. 3.0) - Semi...


It's that time of year again. Time for my bi-annual trip out to the Sunflower state to chase whitetails in the creek bottoms of North Central Kansas. Leaving tomorrow morning for the 19 hour trip to my favorite place on the globe during the Mid to late November. Weather for travel looks...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> I’m headed out to North Central Kansas next week to try my hand at some late season hunting. The weather looks like it should be really good. Anyone else still out there after them?
> 
> Here is my semi-live thread that I started back in early November when I had originally planned on going if anyone wants to follow along.
> 
> ...


Late season is by far my favorite time of the year. But without cold crappy weather it pretty much SUCKS!!!!
I had over 300 deer in field 3 evenings in a row and zero shooters.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> I’m headed out to North Central Kansas next week to try my hand at some late season hunting. The weather looks like it should be really good. Anyone else still out there after them?
> 
> Here is my semi-live thread that I started back in early November when I had originally planned on going if anyone wants to follow along.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

hntnksn said:


> Late season is by far my favorite time of the year. But without cold crappy weather it pretty much SUCKS!!!!
> I had over 300 deer in field 3 evenings in a row and zero shooters.


Jesus I thought I was doing something with 60-70 in the field at one time. 300!!! I’d like to see a photo of that just for the sake of it being incredible. That’s like moving cattle around lol


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Bbd16 said:


> Jesus I thought I was doing something with 60-70 in the field at one time. 300!!! I’d like to see a photo of that just for the sake of it being incredible. That’s like moving cattle around lol


We have 50-60 regularly in the smaller fields

2-300 on the big alfalfa field especially if it gets cold and nasty


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

hntnksn said:


> We have 50-60 regularly in the smaller fields
> 
> 2-300 on the big alfalfa field especially if it gets cold and nasty


Impressive. Fun to watch them all out there. Alfalfa will get one killed quick in the late season


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Bbd16 said:


> Impressive. Fun to watch them all out there. Alfalfa will get one killed quick in the late season


It's deceptive because its 1/2 mile wide by a mile long


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm still after it. Got mine last year on like 12-21.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> I'm still after it. Got mine last year on like 12-21.


Good luck to you and all the guys still hammering!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubbrr03 (Nov 10, 2018)

im hoping I can catch one on a feeding pattern this late season like I did last year.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone had any luck using a buck decoy this late in the year?

With the deer spread out in the large fields I was wondering if it would help draw a mature deer to your setup.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I've got my decoy stashed away at one spot still and was planning on using it when I get back out after firearms.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> Anyone had any luck using a buck decoy this late in the year?
> 
> With the deer spread out in the large fields I was wondering if it would help draw a mature deer to your setup.


I’ve used a decoy in late season to attract a curious doe, but never for a buck. Catch the right buck at the right time though and I’d imagine it could work.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

Too good to pass up @28 yes on 12/10


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Just read where 14 year old Paslie Werth harvested the world record for non-typical in Kansas. What a deer.
I don't know if this has been covered yet. My apologizes if it has. 
Congratulations young lady. Glad she got to share it with her dad.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

treestand22 said:


> Just read where 14 year old Paslie Werth harvested the world record for non-typical in Kansas. What a deer.
> I don't know if this has been covered yet. My apologizes if it has.
> Congratulations young lady. Glad she got to share it with her dad.


Well not exactly!!!

It's a POSSIBLE state record


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry about that. I just seen a video from KSN news posted a video saying it was a world record. I know how news works though. Maybe they jumped the gun ( no pun intended)
on calling it a world record.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

treestand22 said:


> Sorry about that. I just seen a video from KSN news posted a video saying it was a world record. I know how news works though. Maybe they jumped the gun ( no pun intended)
> on calling it a world record.


It's a big deer world or state record.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

CIMARRON, Kan. (KSNW) – With hunting seasons well underway in the state of Kansas, a Cimarron teen harvested what is now a buck breaking record.









14-year-old Kansas girl shoots world record-breaking buck


A Kansas teen broke a world record for the largest largest non-typical whitetail ever shot by a female.




www.wane.com





On September 6, just one day after the opening of youth deer season, 14-year-old Paslie Werth harvested a massive, world record-breaking buck while rifle hunting with her dad, Kurt.


“On Sunday, we hadn’t seen a deer yet, and then when we went out that evening, I had no idea he’d be there and stand up 25 yards away,” said Kurt.


The 42-scorable point buck initially tallied an unofficial gross green score of 282 6/8 inches and displayed 44 total points.


“When we got the score, it was hard to wrap around because none of us guessed it to be that much. And it was just very surprising, and I kinda couldn’t believe it,” said Paslie. “The trail camera pictures that we got, did not do it justice.”


 Video shows great blue heron swallowing alligator whole in Florida 

“When we walked up to him, and we seen how big he really was that night, it was unbelievable how many points he had,” said Kurt.


The rack tallied a Buckmaster official gross score of 283 inches and displayed circumference measurements of over 7 1/2 inches, and after the mandatory 60-day drying period, the rack was officially measured by Boone and Crockett and pulled in a net score of 271 4/8 inches.


The Boone and Crockett net score certified the rack as the largest non-typical whitetail taken by a female not only in the state of Kansas but in the entire world.


The previous record was set more than 20 years ago in 1997 by Jamie Remmers in Marion County. That buck officially measured in at 257 1/8 inches, coming in nearly 14 inches less than Werth’s buck.


Werth is also currently Kansas’ youngest non-typical whitetail record holder and has claimed the fifth-largest buck harvested by any method of any hunter in the entire state. 


“I was so proud of her,” said Kurt.


The deer was not any random buck. It was harvested on the family’s land in Kiowa County and was one they had been watching grow for nearly three years. 


“My sister passed on the buck, and then my dad passed it on last year, because it was pretty broke up when he saw it, and this year, was kinda just my year,” said Paslie. “It was very shocking when I got him.”


Although Paslie was able to accomplish a lifetime goal at a relatively young age, the hunting scene is nothing new to her.


“She got her hunter safety card when she was 11 and every year since then, four years in a row, she’s shot a buck, and it’s gotten bigger every year,” said Kurt.


 Man bitten by rattlesnake while hunting in southwest Kansas 

Her next biggest buck was a 12-point typical whitetail that scored 178 inches. 


She and her dad credit much of her shooting skills to 4-H where she competes in air pistol and archery shooting sports and has also learned how to properly and safely handle firearms.


“I’ve done shooting sports since I was a kid, and it led me into hunting,” said Paslie


The Werth’s say 4-H and hunting have been ways to bring their family closer together. 


“For us, it’s being able to spend time together and share it as a family,” said Kurt. “You don’t have to hunt, you can just enjoy the outdoors, but just do it as a family. “


Although Paslie has earned the spot as the top female non-typical whitetail hunter in the world, she says what she’s most thankful for was sharing the moment with her dad.


“Being with my dad and as soon as I shot it and we got out of the blind and we got to it, we were so happy then and that was probably the best moment of it,” said Paslie. “Being able to share the experience with my dad, it was just really fun.”


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

You are absolutely right pinwheeled. I could only imagine sitting in a stand or blind and something like that is within range . I know I would be shaking the whole tree. Buck of a lifetime. Thanks for posting the article Dafis.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I stand corrected!!!!

Thank you Dafis


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

treestand22 said:


> Sorry about that. I just seen a video from KSN news posted a video saying it was a world record. I know how news works though. Maybe they jumped the gun ( no pun intended)
> on calling it a world record.


I believe it’s the world record for a female hunter.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

2 weeks left to fill a buck tag. Who’s still grinding these last 2 weeks out in hopes of killing one? I’ll be out as much as possible between now and Dec 31. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

JWilson90 said:


> 2 weeks left to fill a buck tag. Who’s still grinding these last 2 weeks out in hopes of killing one? I’ll be out as much as possible between now and Dec 31.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with ya, had a buddy knock one down with a bow Saturday.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

460bko said:


> I'm with ya, had a buddy knock one down with a bow Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I’m getting a decent one on camera. Hope to have a shot at him this weekend. I’m gonna focus on evenings for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

JWilson90 said:


> 2 weeks left to fill a buck tag. Who’s still grinding these last 2 weeks out in hopes of killing one? I’ll be out as much as possible between now and Dec 31.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll be out all week trying to fill my tag. Weather is looking good for some late season action.

I got here yesterday and got to witness the last day of rifle season. My takeaway was that it’s scary the amount of road hunters that you see. Being from the northeast I’ve seen my fair share of road hunters and hunting pressure but this was pretty scary. Hoping that the deer aren’t all nocturnal now because of that.

Good luck to everyone else still out here grinding.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> I’ll be out all week trying to fill my tag. Weather is looking good for some late season action.
> 
> I got here yesterday and got to witness the last day of rifle season. My takeaway was that it’s scary the amount of road hunters that you see. Being from the northeast I’ve seen my fair share of road hunters and hunting pressure but this was pretty scary. Hoping that the deer aren’t all nocturnal now because of that.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still out here grinding.


I've never been in the more open parts of Kansas for rifle season, but I bet it's eye-opening! Road hunting is an issue here in SEK but the cover helps the deer some. I know some guys who hunt during rifle w/o orange, they are literally taking their lives into their hands by doing so with roads within a half mile.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> I've never been in the more open parts of Kansas for rifle season, but I bet it's eye-opening! Road hunting is an issue here in SEK but the cover helps the deer some. I know some guys who hunt during rifle w/o orange, they are literally taking their lives into their hands by doing so with roads within a half mile.


Very dumb indeed. A couple of us went predator hunting yesterday and before we went I called the GW and asked about orange requirements and he informed that if you’re predator hunting you don’t have to wear but if you’re partaking in any kind of deer hunting you have to wear it. It kinda baffled me it wasn’t required to predator hunt. We wore our orange beanies while hunting but not vests. On our walks out we put vests on though. I hate setting in a stand during rifle season and hearing shots ring out all around me. I always assume someone just shot a young buck just to put meat on the table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

The weather yesterday was phenomenal for a very memorable hunt. My fiancé shot her very first buck with me sitting in the stand right next to her. 17 yard broadside shot and he didn’t make it outside of 100 yards before he ran out of steam. Perfect heart shot. We’ve had a blessed season!


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats bud


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome buck. Heck of a first! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

HOYTFFZY11 said:


> The weather yesterday was phenomenal for a very memorable hunt. My fiancé shot her very first buck with me sitting in the stand right next to her. 17 yard broadside shot and he didn’t make it outside of 100 yards before he ran out of steam. Perfect heart shot. We’ve had a blessed season!
> 
> View attachment 7325415
> 
> ...


Great deer!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats to the young lady, the smile says it all, now go buy her a electric hand-warmer


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat out tonight. About 4:45 I had 2 2.5 year olds pestering a couple of doe fawns and the fawns took off and then both bucks walked 10 yards past my stand

At 5:20 I had a bobcat go by at about 15 yards.
At about 5:30 I had 4 does go by at about 100 yards to my S. They were being followed by a small buck.

My son is home from college so we are going to go out to the same property in the morning.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this guy on camera last week and found his shed today he still seems healthy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Got this guy on camera last week and found his shed today he still seems healthy.
> View attachment 7327128
> 
> 
> ...


Does the bone look to go deep beyond the burr of the base? I’ve read that can be attributed to a brain abscess, which will eventually be fatal. Catscratch knows more about this, he had several bucks around his place die of it last year.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> Does the bone look to go deep beyond the burr of the base? I’ve read that can be attributed to a brain abscess, which will eventually be fatal. Catscratch knows more about this, he had several bucks around his place die of it last year.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

It does look a little deeper than some of my others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Been a roller coaster of a season in this neck of the woods....arrowed this buck in a stand right behind my house. Old one that we have last 3 years of sheds from. Short beams but thick as a brick. Kickers off each g2 and a second main with three extra points.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

These 3 points have a separate pedicle attached to the side of the main pedicle.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres the one my wife has hunted last 2 years behind our house. She has had probably near 20 encounters with him. This season she got a broadside shot at 15 yards. Arrow grazed just under the killzone. Biggest 8 point ive ever seen. Got sheds from him through the years. He has thick mass all the way. Bases are like baseball bats. Bet he pushed 180” 8 point this year.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Would anyone know where to donate a deer in the south east part of the state? Thinking about doing some doe management here in the next couple days and would like to donate, can be an individual in need as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

here is an 8 I was sort of chasing, all night pictures of him crossing our property going to and from a corn field, never saw him.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice buck Jerm! Good to see some success here the post has been slooow


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

mlawsonhunts said:


> Nice buck Jerm! Good to see some success here the post has been slooow


Thank you!
yes very slow....I think being slow is mostly due to people being reserved about putting pictures of big bucks on social media...I enjoy sharing pics and conversations here....but in the back of my head im thinking how many lurking snakes are trying to find my location....hunting trophy bucks seems to bring out the best and absolute worst in mankind....we all have horror stories of backstabbing due to hunting....Too many folk view hunting as a "sport" while others view it as a "tradition" and way of sustaining life....What was once comradery is now competition. 
I grew up hunting with my dad in these beautiful kansas hills....Dad loved hunting, but quit long ago....only one reason I dont have the pleasure of sitting a stand or blind together with my dad...he refuses to deal with the cut throat drama surrounded by deer hunting in kansas...and to be honest if it wasnt for filling the freezer i'd join him. Sad times for the tradition of hunting and mankind in general.


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Jerm said:


> Thank you!
> yes very slow....I think being slow is mostly due to people being reserved about putting pictures of big bucks on social media...I enjoy sharing pics and conversations here....but in the back of my head im thinking how many lurking snakes are trying to find my location....hunting trophy bucks seems to bring out the best and absolute worst in mankind....we all have horror stories of backstabbing due to hunting....Too many folk view hunting as a "sport" while others view it as a "tradition" and way of sustaining life....What was once comradery is now competition.
> I grew up hunting with my dad in these beautiful kansas hills....Dad loved hunting, but quit long ago....only one reason I dont have the pleasure of sitting a stand or blind together with my dad...he refuses to deal with the cut throat drama surrounded by deer hunting in kansas...and to be honest if it wasnt for filling the freezer i'd join him. Sad times for the tradition of hunting and mankind in general.


Hear that in my deaf ear. I love seeing all the gangster bucks hit the ground out there. My dad lives in NE Kansas and has some awesome ground for us to hunt. I’ve been out there for a few years and we’ve done really well. His stipulation was no hero shots on the internet. Can’t say I blame him, it only takes one bad apple


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Big CONGRATS Jerm. “Thick as a brick” was a true description. What a buck. Too late for your wife to get that giant 8 until next fall. Sure hope she gets the chance.
And Dafis that is a giant 8 as well. Hope you get a chance at him next year. 
Two days ago I watched two half rack bucks and a fully shed buck. All others I’ve seen are still carrying both sides.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

So how common are elk in Kansas? I’m in the northeast / north central part of the state and I have 7 that showed up last week. 3 cows, 3 bulls, and a calf. The neighbor said they show up every year but leave in February. 

One of the bulls is nice.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Mark2180 said:


> So how common are elk in Kansas? I’m in the northeast / north central part of the state and I have 7 that showed up last week. 3 cows, 3 bulls, and a calf. The neighbor said they show up every year but leave in February.
> 
> One of the bulls is nice.


 seeing how there is a season for them in the NE/NC part of the state they are pretty common. Buddy found a bull poached when he walked in to his stand back in October.


----------



## jdsaueressig1 (Nov 18, 2019)

There is elk on Fort Riley. They moved them there years ago. A few will wonder off the base but most stay on the base.


----------



## COelkhunter11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats on the heavy horned stud Jerm! That is awesome you guys are seeing elk out there! Have a buddy that has them on his place i east NE as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

This guy was a little hard on the deer herd this year.









Kansas Man Faces Jail Time for Poaching 60 Deer


John Blick Jr. of Sharon, Kansas, has been sentenced to 14 months in prison and ordered to pay $327,641 in restitution for poaching 60 whitetail and mule deer. The bust is the result of a multi-year investigation leading to a 139-count indictment. Additionally, the 28-year-old will lose hunting...




www.themeateater.com


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> This guy was a little hard on the deer herd this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a big old thread on that dirt bag


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dafis said:


> there is a big old thread on that dirt bag


Can you share the Link for it Dafis?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> Can you share the Link for it Dafis?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm guessing he's talking about this thread?









Non-celebrity caught poaching in Kansas


A friend told me aboout this, so if any f you non-resy's hunt this area you can probably take him to court.. I will see if I can find the whole article, it was on the KDWP site but site is down right now...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## mlawsonhunts (Apr 12, 2017)

Did anyone start a 2021 thread yet or is it just crickets here lately? Gotta be some sheds hitting the ground. I’ll be out end of March to try and pick some up


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

yep lots crickets....figured i would start a 2021 thread soon...get some big fresh shed pics up.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Just started a new Kansas 2021 Thread....Thanks to all who participated and read this thread....how about we get more posts and pics going in the 2021 Thread...myself included....after all its about the commradery and sharing stories, tactics and friendships! Thanks for keeping this thread civil and kind!


----------

